# Spotify Is Removing Neil Young Songs After He Complains of ‘Misinformation’ from Joe Rogan



## T-Bag (Jan 27, 2022)

The singer decided to leave the streaming service because it gives a platform to Joe Rogan, whom scientists have accused of promoting falsehoods about coronavirus vaccines.


Neil Young wasn’t bluffing.
Spotify said on Wednesday that it had begun removing the singer’s music from the streaming service, two days after he briefly posted a  calling on Spotify to choose between him and Joe Rogan, the star podcast host who has been accused of spreading misinformation about the coronavirus and vaccines.
Young’s challenge to Spotify has become a high-profile, if unexpected, flash point in the battle over misinformation and free speech online. It also raised questions about the power of performing artists to control where their work is heard.
In a  on Wednesday, Young called Spotify “the home of life threatening Covid misinformation.” He added: “Lies being sold for money.”
His criticism of Rogan — a comedian and actor who has become Spotify’s most popular podcast host, sometimes speaking at great length with controversial figures — came after a group of hundreds of scientists, professors and public health experts  to take down an episode of Rogan’s show from Dec. 31. That episode, featuring Dr. Robert Malone, an infectious-disease expert, promoted “several falsehoods about Covid-19 vaccines,” according to the group’s public letter, which was issued on Jan. 10.

Spotify said in a statement on Wednesday: “We want all the world’s music and audio content to be available to Spotify users. With that comes great responsibility in balancing both safety for listeners and freedom for creators. We have detailed content policies in place and we’ve removed over 20,000 podcast episodes related to Covid since the start of the pandemic.”

Sign up for the Louder Newsletter  Stay on top of the latest in pop and jazz with reviews, interviews, podcasts and more from The New York Times music critics. Get it sent to your inbox.
“We regret Neil’s decision to remove his music from Spotify,” the service added, “but hope to welcome him back soon.”
Young’s most popular songs, like “Heart of Gold,” “Harvest Moon” and “Old Man,” have been radio staples for decades, and have attracted hundreds of millions of streams on Spotify. In his statement on Wednesday, Young said that Spotify represented 60 percent of the streams of his music around the world.
Young’s music was expected to be fully removed from Spotify within hours. The news that the service was removing his songs was earlier reported by .
In his original letter, which Young addressed to his label, Warner Records, and his manager, he said: “Spotify has a responsibility to mitigate the spread of misinformation on its platform. I want you to let Spotify know immediately TODAY that I want all my music off their platform.”

He added: “They can have Rogan or Young. Not both.”
That letter was removed from Young’s website soon after it was posted, though it drew wide news media attention.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 27, 2022)

Good decision by spotify. Everyone in agreement?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2022)

If he was a right winger he'd be applauded for sticking to his principles against big tech by the people making jokes or talking shit it's a very played out strategy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gin (Jan 27, 2022)

i assume rogan makes them a lot more money, even if he's a dumb antivax shitter

unnecessary to remove your music over the issue tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> Good decision by spotify. Everyone in agreement?


the first sentence in your own article contradicts the title you made up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 27, 2022)

Will take amazing timeless music over a lame podcast for pseudo intellectuals any day.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 27, 2022)

Old man take a look at my liife, I'm a lot like you were

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 27, 2022)

What an out of touch pillock


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 27, 2022)

Never heard of his songs

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> i assume rogan makes them a lot more money,


Ah...fair assumption. 

Joe is a big whale in the media industry.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 27, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> Good decision by spotify. Everyone in agreement?


So you support big tech acting as the private businesses they are? Removing people from their platforms, as they please?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 27, 2022)

Good. He certainly has some cringe views and goes down questionable rabbit holes, and he's certainly gone in wrong direction on plenty of stuff in the last year (he was pretty good around the election and I listened to a few around last summer on some road trips, but the guests he has recently seem like pretty strange choices).

But most of the shit they say about Joe Rogan is sort of bullshit since they know that most people won't check out the claims. 
I only started listening to him occasionally because some legacy media dog claimed Rogan said something, his defenders said that was out of context so I listened to the 3 hour podcast and decided they were right about out of context. 
Now, certainly some of the things that they say about him saying is true, but there's no way that even at his worst he's worst than people go off on Fox news, and "misinformation" is something that the cable news stations do themselves plenty of times, even in regards to Joe Rogan.

The new obsession that the liberals/center-left have with censorship is strange. Someone pointed out that Neil Young himself advocated for Free Speech and the necessity of being able to criticize the president during W's presidency. The idea that the best way to persuade is to censor everything else and win by default instead of winning by better ideas being out there is really strange. It hurts the legimitate left while letting the right-wing (even right wing establishment) feel counter cultural. 
People trying to cancel spotify because they enable Joe Rogan instead of canceling Amazon because they enable Jeff Bezos?
Paradoxically drawing attention to things about COVID that you don't want said instead of drawing attention to vaccine apartheid?
I guess it makes sense from the perspective of centrist that feel in power want to protect that power, and ultimately proving your in the club by supporting and opposing the right celebrities is how you prove yourself, but it doesn't make sense form the perspective of anything that you could actually call "leftist".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> So you support big tech acting as the private businesses they are? Removing people from their platforms, as they please?



Only for lefties


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 27, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> So you support big tech acting as the private businesses they are? Removing people from their platforms, as they please?


Huh how? It was young himself who gave the ultimatum to spotify…he said pick me or rogan. Spotify said ok, we’ll welcome you back whenever you want. Spotify simply honored his deal, they didnt “cancel him” he chose that himself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 27, 2022)

hammer said:


> the first sentence in your own article contradicts the title you made up


I didnt? I only added “ joe rogan “ in the title to be more precise..


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> I didnt? I only added “ joe rogan “ in the title to be more precise..


they're not removing him, he asked to be taken off.


----------



## Eros (Jan 28, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> Good decision by spotify. Everyone in agreement?


Well, since it was a good decision for Twitter to remove Donald J. Trump, YES!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 28, 2022)

hammer said:


> they're not removing him, he asked to be taken off.


ok? take that up with the NYT not me.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> ok? take that up with the NYT not me.


Why are you being defensive with hammer clearing up a detail lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Why are you being defensive with hammer clearing up a detail lol


I'm just too stoic I guess

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 28, 2022)

hammer said:


> I'm just too stoic I guess


I know how it feels. It's sometimes a burden.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> I know how it feels. It's sometimes a burden.


a stoic burden

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 28, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Why are you being defensive with hammer clearing up a detail lol


Because he said i made up the title.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 28, 2022)

hammer said:


> they're not removing him, he asked to be taken off.


He asked to be removed, so they removed him.


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2022)

Capt. Autismo said:


> He asked to be removed, so they removed him.


the way its worded in the title is misleading it enplys they took him off without being asked


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 28, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> Because he said i made up the title.


You made it sound as if Spotify made the decision in your post. NYT made it sound like that too in the title. The issue is that your post made the same incorrect statement.



T-Bag said:


> Good decision *by spotify.* Everyone in agreement?



Regardless on the topic: Neil can take out his stuff from Spotify but I don't see this making any impact to be frank.

It was him being stoic i suppose.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 28, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> Huh how? It was young himself who gave the ultimatum to spotify…he said pick me or rogan. Spotify said ok, we’ll welcome you back whenever you want. Spotify simply honored his deal, they didnt “cancel him” he chose that himself.


I know he asked, he’s a private citizen, able to do as he pleases, just like Spotify and Twitter are private companies able to do what they want. They are obliging Neil’s request because they make a lot of money off Joe. I guess you siding with a late stage capitalist company willing  to sacrifice their morals isn’t out of the norm.


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2022)

> We have detailed content policies in place and we’ve removed over 20,000 podcast episodes related to Covid since the start of the pandemic.


So basically, they just like one guy better than the other, lol.

They could have removed him, but didn't want to.


----------



## Gin (Jan 28, 2022)

tbf to Spotify I don’t blame them for not wanting to deal with the conservative outrage that would result from kicking rogan


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 28, 2022)

To be clear rogan has never voted for an R his entire life and he's a liberal.

(that's going to change soon now that he's in texas, but technically)


----------



## Gin (Jan 28, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> To be clear rogan has never voted for an R his entire life and he's a liberal.
> 
> (that's going to change soon now that he's in texas, but technically)


from what i've read he has views varying across the political spectrum and isn't so easily pigeonholed

the antivax shit specifically though will obviously resonate with trumpublicans more than anyone else because it's /their/ thing


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 28, 2022)

Gin said:


> from what i've read he has views varying across the political spectrum and isn't so easily pigeonholed
> 
> the antivax shit specifically though will obviously resonate with trumpublicans more than anyone else because it's /their/ thing



As soon as rogan started getting "attacked" (I don't want to overstate this but you know what I mean) by CNN and the media and left wing-associated public intellectuals for how he dealt with getting covid, he was only going to dig his heels in more and start trying to spite them. That seems to be the auto-radicalizing mechanism in society right now; it's hard to be lowkey about things because the public demands a black or white stance and they eventually wear you down and annoy you so much that you turn heel.

Rogan's a huge health food / nutrition nut, he's even messed around with plenty of 'pseudoscience' like chiropractic stuff, and left to his own devices he'll gradually find his way out of it if it's been wrong. It makes sense for his personality to *initially* want to use those things to beat covid rather than just get a vaccine.

He's not antivax, he's just being uppity now because he got attacked. "attacked". imo

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 28, 2022)

Neil Young self cancels lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 28, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Neil Young self cancels lmao


yeah this cancel culture is getting to next level

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2022)

Cancel culture isn't real

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

I like joni mitchell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Who are these people? lmao


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who are these people? lmao



They're a few generations behind us.




Old hippie music. ugh I like old hippie music

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

Yea i like joni mitchell too and listen to her stuff often

Foo fighters stuff is being taken down as well


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who are these people? lmao


This is not the flex you think it is lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 29, 2022)

Son of a bi-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> They're a few generations behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me wanna put a sunflower in the barrel of a rifle,  and shoot myself with it.

But seriously, nobody cares that a couple 80s folk singers want their music off of spotify. They need to get an adele or ed sheeren on this and others  who can then weaponize their fanbase to pressure spotify.  One problem is ed and Adele make ALOT more money off spotify than these two do so it's a bigger sacrifice.


----------



## Gin (Jan 29, 2022)

this will not blow up, ultimately the only ppl who will lose out are the fans of the individual musicians cancelling themselves


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Jackalinthebox said:


> This is not the flex you think it is lol.


Wasn't flexing, never heard of these people in my life . And from a business perspective, they don't really have the footprint to make spotify pick them over rogan.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Makes me wanna put a sunflower in the barrel of a rifle,  and shoot myself with it.
> 
> But seriously, nobody cares that a couple 80s folk singers want their music off of spotify. They need to get an adele or ed sheeren on this cause who can then weaponize their fanbase to pressure spotify.  One problem is ed and Adele make ALOT more money off spotify than these two do so it's a bigger sacrifice.


Bruh Taylor Swift can unironically bring any company in the music game to its knees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 29, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Bruh Taylor Swift can unironically bring any company in the music game to its knees.




still don’t understand why she’s such a big deal


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

Yikes about what samus said. Apparently some big bang theory swinging dick producer is reaching out to taylor swift and other household names to join this, and if foo fighters are also in line, maybe it'll snowball into something after all. 

The real story is probably money. Several of these musicians have longstanding complaints about the low pay from spotify. Neil young has pulled his music before (he already sold his music before too). This just gives them an excuse to ratchet around.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't flexing, never heard of these people in my life . And from a business perspective, they don't really have the footprint to make spotify pick them over rogan.


That’s sad. Two of the greatest & most influential musicians still alive. Not saying they do, but Spotify’s stock has dropped around 25% & they shut down their customer support over it. If they don’t want their music on Spotify, that’s their choice & I support it.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 29, 2022)

Gin said:


> still don’t understand why she’s such a bug deal


Something something MAINSTREAM IS FOR LOSERS


Aherm.

Anyway, I see Spotify riding this out. Right now they're losing market value but doubtful how long the backlash lasts unless bigger/more popular artists also pulled out.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 29, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Yikes about what samus said. Apparently some big bang theory swinging dick producer is reaching out to taylor swift and other household names to join this, and if foo fighters are also in line, maybe it'll snowball into something after all.
> 
> The real story is probably money. Several of these musicians have longstanding complaints about the low pay from spotify. Neil young has pulled his music before (he already sold his music before too). This just gives them an excuse to ratchet around.


What you mean yikes? We had the same take.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Yikes about what samus said. Apparently some big bang theory swinging dick producer is reaching out to taylor swift and other household names to join this, and if foo fighters are also in line, maybe it'll snowball into something after all.
> 
> The real story is probably money. Several of these musicians have longstanding complaints about the low pay from spotify. Neil young has pulled his music before (he already sold his music before too). This just gives them an excuse to ratchet around.


Foo fighters are doing it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Bruh Taylor Swift can unironically bring any company in the music game to its knees.


That's a fact.  She do huge numbers.  But until someone of this caliber step up spotify will just say "oh..ok" .And continue making their billions .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 29, 2022)

Unless you unironically like Swift.

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 29, 2022)

Reminder that Swift’s biggest influence is Joni.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't flexing, never heard of these people in my life . And from a business perspective, they don't really have the footprint to make spotify pick them over rogan.


Not everyone listens to just a single genre unlike you gesy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 29, 2022)

ngl I never heard of joni mitchell either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 29, 2022)

Gin said:


> ngl I never heard of joni mitchell either

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Unless you unironically like Swift.
> 
> What's wrong with you?



No don't worry. I'm as out of touch with swift as gesy is with joni mitchell. 

I've heard swift songs out and about but I don't follow young people music  

I meant yikes as in yikes this escalated quickly. Yikes for spotify/rogan


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 29, 2022)

@Gin

I forgive.

Emotional outbursts are for the un-stoic. I apologize for faltering on the path.

Eyes forward. 
Chest out. 
Chin up.
Deep masculine breaths. 
Chest hair curled.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 29, 2022)

ngl if I had to choose between rogan and swift to listen to on a 1hr car journey I’d go with rogan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

Rogan had bernie sanders on and endorsed bernie sanders and then voted for bernie sanders, where is all this coming from.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't think this will yield a large exodus of musicians.  However if it did I'm interested in seeing the "lol they're cancelling themselves idiots" will flip to " nooo how can u cesor joe this is facism" cause we know thats where it would go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Not everyone listens to just a single genre unlike you gesy


Try again son


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 29, 2022)

Gin said:


> ngl if I had to choose between rogan and swift to listen to on a 1hr car journey I’d go with rogan


While I can appreciate some of Swift’s songwriting, her music generally isn’t up my alley. Would pick Rogan for how ironically funny the dumb shit him & his guests often says is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Try again son



Those could be anyone's


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

Also >58 genres

R u listening to metal or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't use spotfly

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> I don't use spotfly


idk what I’d do without it 

iTunes? more like ayylmaotunes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 29, 2022)

Not sure if I've listened to a Joni Mitchell song either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Also >58 genres
> 
> R u listening to metal or something


If I find a metal song I like, why not?  Discovering new music to listen to is a joy of mine.  I even bumped beethoven in my car a few times.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

Classical music is fine but metal's bullshit, there I said it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I don't think this will yield a large exodus of musicians.  However if it did I'm interested in seeing the "lol they're cancelling themselves idiots" will flip to " nooo how can u cesor joe this is facism" cause we know thats where it would go


What?
Nobody is _forcing_ these bums to remove their content. So in the unlikely event spotify forcefully removes joe rogan because too many bums are going mad- that would be considered censoring.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 29, 2022)

Have you seen Forrest Gump? If you have, then you’ve heard some of Neil Young’s music


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2022)

Gin said:


> idk what I’d do without it
> 
> iTunes? more like ayylmaotunes


I don't go out of my way to listen to music. If music is playing it's there, but if no music is playing i don't really change that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Velocity (Jan 29, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Rogan had bernie sanders on and endorsed bernie sanders and then voted for bernie sanders, where is all this coming from.


You do realise having certain political alignments, as it were, does not preclude you from having dangerous and wrong opinions on things? I don't know why you're trying to make this political. It ain't about who Joe Rogan voted for, it's what he stands for and he currently spreads misinformation and peddles lies because it's more profitable to sell conspiracy theories to idiots than prevent needless deaths during a pandemic.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

Velocity said:


> You do realise having certain political alignments, as it were, does not preclude you from having dangerous and wrong opinions on things? I don't know why you're trying to make this political. It ain't about who Joe Rogan voted for, it's what he stands for and he currently spreads misinformation and peddles lies because it's more profitable to sell conspiracy theories to idiots than prevent needless deaths during a pandemic.



I'd be surprised if any of that is what any of this is actually about.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Somebody on twitter tried to tell me taylor swift is one of the greatest singers of our generation.  I had to give him a hard time for saying this. She isn't even in the top 10.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Somebody on twitter tried to tell me taylor swift is one of the greatest singers of our generation.  I had to give *him* a hard time for saying this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Right? Good thing he was white. I would have alot more things to question otherwise.


Jackalinthebox said:


> Have you seen Forrest Gump? If you have, then you’ve heard some of Neil Young’s music


Oh ok gotcha. Looked up the song on YouTube.  He's no Bob Dylan but I hear where you're coming from.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh ok gotcha. Looked up the song on YouTube.  He's no Bob Dylan but I hear where you're coming from.


Bob Dylan is probably the greatest songwriter ever to live & won the Nobel Prize for Literature. Kind of hard to beat that lol. With that being said, Neil has been wildly successful with multiple groups as well as solo & Dylan himself is an outspoken fan of his music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2022)

Is his music that bad?


----------



## Eros (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who are these people? lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 29, 2022)

Who care what he thinks, if he wants to go let him go.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah reiatsuflow played this one.


----------



## Eros (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah reiatsuflow played this one.


Oh sorry.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> What?
> Nobody is _forcing_ these bums to remove their content. So in the unlikely event spotify forcefully removes joe rogan because too many bums are going mad- that would be considered censoring.



That doesnt make any sense lmao 

But yeah i already knew this was gonna be the logic applied


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

This isn't even one of her best songs yall disappointing me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> That doesnt make any sense lmao
> 
> But yeah i already knew this was gonna be the logic applied


what doesn't make sense exactly?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah reiatsuflow played this one.


Heres a fun fact for you gesy

Neil young and Rick james were in a motown group in the 50s


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Cancel culture isn't real



So what would you call a celebrity telling a company they basically have to void there contract and fire joe rogan or im leaving? 

I see it all the time on tiktok. Someone makes a video some people dont like and there responce is to find out what job they work at or what college and send them a email obviously trying to get them fired or kicked out of said school. Hell i saw a former military guy i know make a joke about sending his ex girl friend to the mental hospital on tiktok. He even says its a joke multiple times in his comments. People literally emailed his old chain of command thinking he was still in trying to get him in trouble. If random people you dont know are trying to get you fried im not sure what you call that if not cancel culture

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So what would you call a celebrity telling a company they basically have to void there contract and fire joe rogan or im leaving?
> 
> I see it all the time on tiktok. Someone makes a video some people dont like and there responce is to find out what job they work at or what college and send them a email obviously trying to get them fired or kicked out of said school. Hell i saw a former military guy i know make a joke about sending his ex girl friend to the mental hospital on tiktok. He even says its a joke multiple times in his comments. People literally emailed his old chain of command thinking he was still in trying to get him in trouble. If random people you dont know are trying to get you fried im not sure what you call that if not cancel culture


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

Shit aint real lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Patton oswalt took a new years photo side-hugging dave chappelle. His comments was later bombarded with hate messages and threats.  Not only did he take the picture down, _he apologized_ for putting it up.

That's an aspect of cancel culture to me. When someone becomes radioactive.  Dave doesn't answer to the industry, the people that do can't admit to even like him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Patton oswalt took a new years photo side-hugging dave chappelle. His comments was later bombarded with hate messages and threats.  Not only did he take the picture down, _he apologized_ for putting it up.
> 
> That's an aspect of cancel culture to me. When someone becomes radioactive.  Dave doesn't answer to the industry, the people that do can't admit to even like him.



People acting like troglodytes and animals isnt new, some idiots got mad at Patton and then after a day of outrage everyone moved on and he didnt lose a dime.   That's not right but it's not cancel culture either.  Yall act like celebrities being ostracized or toxic is new when shits been going on for decades on decades but it shows cause non of yous actually like know your film and entertainment history


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Shit aint real lmao


i see it every day in the toilet though  
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 29, 2022)

Ah yes the someone whos rich and popular got away with something so it applies to everyone argument. 

Yea and racism and homophopia doesnt exist anymore because Lil Nas X is rich and famous.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> People acting like troglodytes and animals isnt new, some idiots got mad at Patton and then after a day of outrage everyone moved on and he didnt lose a dime.   That's not right but it's not cancel culture either.  Yall act like celebrities being ostracized or toxic is new when shits been going on for decades on decades but it shows cause non of yous actually like know your film and entertainment history


Except celebrities themselves define it this way.

"I can't say or do what I want because it's going to hurt a group's feelings and potentially opportunities for  me"

As invincible as Dave think he is there are companies that will likely never sponser him now.

Louis CK is distributing his comedy specials by weird means because no television/streaming network will  pick it up.

CancelCultureisreal


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 29, 2022)

I think this is also a matter of definition.

If R kelly gets out of prison 10 years from now and big company's won't produce his music. Is kelly canceled? Yes. Is that cancel culture no not imo.

Cancel culture is when the masses try to get someone blacklisted or fired for something LEGAL they did not them breaking the law and companys going your a criminal so we wont work with you. If a company or person makes a firing decision based on the legal actions someone did because X group of people got upset and complained thats cancel culture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If R kelly gets out of prison 10 years from now and big company's won't produce his music. Is kelly canceled? Yes. Is that cancel culture no not imo.


R-kelly is in prison because of a mini series that exposed information that was already public.  I would say cancel culture jailed this man (not that I'm complaining).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> R-kelly is in prison because of a mini series that exposed information that was already public.  I would say cancel culture jailed this man (not that I'm complaining).



Thats fair actually i forgot all about that cause i never watched it

You would think the Metoo movement would of got him years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 29, 2022)

Neil Young has engaged in anti-biotech misinformation himself, rallying against GMOs despite the fact that they saved a million lives. He needs to be held accountable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eros (Jan 29, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Thats fair actually i forgot all about that cause i never watched it
> 
> You would think the Metoo movement would of got him years ago.


So, you admit that he deserves to be canceled for enslaving, gaslighting, emotionally abusing, imprisoning, physically abusing, and sexually abusing underage girls and possibly even boys?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

bruh if yall think going to jail because youre a pedo rapist is cancel culture then im wasting my time lmao


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

man if you want real cancel culture look up the 1950s and the black listings


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Ah yes the someone whos rich and popular got away with something so it applies to everyone argument.
> 
> Yea and racism and homophopia doesnt exist anymore because Lil Nas X is rich and famous.


this is a stupid ass response wtf


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> bruh if yall think going to jail because youre a pedo rapist is cancel culture then im wasting my time lmao


It is when being a pedo rapist is ignored until it was put on tv.  We joked about R-Kelly until "surviving R-Kelly" stopped the joke from being funny.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> It is when being a pedo rapist is ignored until it was put on tv.  We joked about R-Kelly until "surviving R-Kelly" stopped the joke from being funny.


yeah because people have historically protected powerful or famous sexual predators now that people are going against that we're just gonna call it cancel culture?  Man this country is dumb as hell fr fr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> this is a stupid ass response wtf



Same logic you used buddy so its suppose to be dumb


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

Patton oswalt didn't just apologize for taking the picture with chappelle, he took a picture of himself writing the apology 

That's some real heavy-handed north korea there's a gun to my back maneuver.

Public figures are definitely spooked about _something_. Whatever that something is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 29, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> So, you admit that he deserves to be canceled for enslaving, gaslighting, emotionally abusing, imprisoning, physically abusing, and sexually abusing underage girls and possibly even boys?



He deserves to be in prison. A natural result of being in prison is that a lot of people will avoid you. I would say that falls under canceled but usually when people are referring to canceled they are not referring to some heinous crime x person did. Like technically you could commit a lot of crimes and still not be cancelled. 

Isnt there a Italian director who was accused of rape and fled the country. Dude is still pretty popular in hollywood. He might be french i forget

Edit: this dude Roman Polanski he ran from the country and still made movies where people clapped and cheered when he won awards for his movies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2022)

Gin said:


> i assume rogan makes them a lot more money, even if he's a dumb antivax shitter
> 
> unnecessary to remove your music over the issue tho


Totally necessary, if more artists do it then it might cause them to boot him. Spotify pays artists shit anyway.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 29, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Totally necessary, if more artists do it then it might cause them to boot him. Spotify pays artists shit anyway.



Joe Rogan has more views then most of the main stream media. You gonna need a big coalition to get him removed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2022)

Parallax said:


> man if you want real cancel culture look up the 1950s and the black listings


I looked into this. And yeah it can't happen like this anymore. Too many open avenues.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 29, 2022)

Don't it always seem to go that you don't know what you got til it's gone


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 29, 2022)

I can't prove it but I don't have to.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I looked into this. And yeah it can't happen like this anymore. Too many open avenues.


Yeah no shit it cant happen anymore that shit was illegal and looked as a dark era in american history


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Joe Rogan has more views then most of the main stream media. You gonna need a big coalition to get him removed


Or you know a law suit because he gets someone killed. Hope that's the way it goes down too, because that's the quickest way to resolve this dumb shit. 

If people want to be sheep and listen to some stand up comic give them fucking medical advice they get what's coming to them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 29, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Or you know a law suit because he gets someone killed. Hope that's the way it goes down too, because that's the quickest way to resolve this dumb shit.
> 
> If people want to be sheep and listen to some stand up comic give them fucking medical advice they get what's coming to them.



Yea good luck with the law suit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yea good luck with the law suit


Joe Rogan isn't a doctor. And depending on the amount Spotify might not want to take the risk it will happen again.


----------



## Eros (Jan 29, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Totally necessary, if more artists do it then it might cause them to boot him. Spotify pays artists shit anyway.


So, artists like The Weeknd, Adele. Taylor Swift, Doja Cat, Halsey, Drake, and Ed Sheeran? Millions of people listen to their music daily.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 30, 2022)

holy shit  the maga chuds are angry at what he said

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 30, 2022)

I think I mentioned some who could make a difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 30, 2022)

Hopefully none of the artists I listen to take a stand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammer (Jan 30, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Of course lol


he didnt even say anything besides low key supporting how capitalisms works

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2022)

hammer said:


> he didnt even say anything besides low key supporting how capitalisms works


Mah free speech!


----------



## hammer (Jan 30, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Mah free speech!


Ill shove my free speech up their ass

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2022)

Funniest tweet ive read in a minute lmaooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2022)

It's almost like people who are over 70 have more financial security to take drastic measures like this than Zoomers do. Wild how that shit works.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> It's almost like people who are over 70 have more financial security to take drastic measures like this than Zoomers do. Wild how that shit works.


Yeah. He's talking about rich, young celebrities tho lol.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah. He's talking about rich, young celebrities tho lol.


I've always been an artist and a friend of artists, and I can assure you, there are very many musicians who are not rich.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 30, 2022)

Fine. I won't peel your potatoes.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 30, 2022)

Lmaoooo. Someone influential in the media should have put him on the spot with this quote, just for being a grandstander


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2022)

hammer said:


> holy shit  the maga chuds are angry at what he said


Kind of weird how they cheer for people like Kid Rock not playing venues that have mask rules, but get mad about artists choosing what platform their music is going to be on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Fine. I won't peel your potatoes.


He doesn't want me handling them, I thump em with my dick. It's the best way to tell when they're ripe.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 30, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He doesn't want me handling them, I thump em with my dick. It's the best way to tell when they're ripe.


This is why you were kicked out of all those grocery stores and now have to use InstaCart.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 30, 2022)

Gin said:


> tbf to Spotify I don’t blame them for not wanting to deal with the conservative outrage that would result from kicking rogan


Plus they'd probably have a break a contract they recently signed, for a lot of money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2022)

okay boomer

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Plus they'd probably have a break a contract they recently signed, for a lot of money


Maybe they should have, I don't know, found a way to control what the guy could and couldn't say on their platform before letting him on there? They deserve whatever happens to them at this point. He's been a soft headed fool for years and spreading misinformation and they jumped on the chance to get him on their platform. 

No one should feel bad for them if it bites them in the ass.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 30, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


>



Why doesnt joe not get his teeth fixed not being rude my teeth aint perfect but he has plenty of mone6


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 30, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Why doesnt joe not get his teeth fixed not being rude my teeth aint perfect but he has plenty of mone6



Fuck the bottom row, they can do as they please.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 31, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Fine. I won't peel your potatoes.


You peel my spuds everyday

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2022)

I rolled my eyes so hard at this because it is Boomers (and Silent Gens for that matter) in the media, private sector, and government fucking things up so badly for decades that allowed a meathead podcaster like Rogan the space to be seen as a trustworthy source of information for people.

Boomers got several crises of the last few decades wrong which accelerated the decline in trust of our media institutions. The disastrous effects of outsourcing jobs overseas and other trade deals on U.S. workers, the Afghanistan war, the Iraq war and WMDs, the late 2000s sub-prime mortgage crisis, and most recently the bungling of the covid-19 pandemic all just off the top of my head.

Boomers failed to regulate the silicon valley tech bros and their destructive algorithms that directed people towards the likes of Rogan and other Intellectual Dark Web types in the first place. It was Boomers in places like the New York Times legitimizing those IDW losers and giving them a platform to creep further into the main stream. All of this media consolidation has been happening under the watch of Boomers allowing for an entity like Spotify to gobble up smaller podcasting companies and give Joe Rogan a 100 million dollar deal in the first place.

It is hilariously wrong to watch the group of arsonists pat themselves on the back when they have routinely refused to take the necessary actions to put out the fires they started in the first place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2022)

Vandal Savage said:


> I rolled my eyes so hard at this because it is Boomers (and Silent Gens for that matter) in the media, private sector, and government fucking things up so badly for decades that allowed a meathead podcaster like Rogan the space to be seen as a trustworthy source of information for people.
> 
> Boomers got several crises of the last few decades wrong which accelerated the decline in trust of our media institutions. The disastrous effects of outsourcing jobs overseas and other trade deals on U.S. workers, the Afghanistan war, the Iraq war and WMDs, the late 2000s sub-prime mortgage crisis, and most recently the bungling of the covid-19 pandemic all just off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


Silent Generationers are so old, like I think they're around 80 at the low end.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 31, 2022)

Vandal Savage said:


> I rolled my eyes so hard at this because it is Boomers (and Silent Gens for that matter) in the media, private sector, and government fucking things up so badly for decades that allowed a meathead podcaster like Rogan the space to be seen as a trustworthy source of information for people.
> 
> Boomers got several crises of the last few decades wrong which accelerated the decline in trust of our media institutions. The disastrous effects of outsourcing jobs overseas and other trade deals on U.S. workers, the Afghanistan war, the Iraq war and WMDs, the late 2000s sub-prime mortgage crisis, and most recently the bungling of the covid-19 pandemic all just off the top of my head.
> 
> ...



So what your saying is the government and the private sector who are the groups with the most power in any nation have been making a joke out of main stream media for decades but we should still trust the media anyway cause reasons?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2022)

It's so weird how rogan is treated as anti mainstream, when he's one of the most famous and corporate backed individual.  I do think people who listen to him frequently are pretty dumb so i can see how they think he's some underground hero

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 31, 2022)

Parallax said:


> It's so weird how rogan is treated as anti mainstream, when he's one of the most famous and corporate backed individual.  I do think people who listen to him frequently are pretty dumb so i can see how they think he's some underground hero




People aren't saying he's underground what the actual fuck? 

Do you just wake up and create nonsense to argue against?

People support him because he is a huge voice that allows those the establishment media has ostracized to speak.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> People aren't saying he's underground what the actual fuck?
> 
> Do you just wake up and create nonsense to argue against?
> 
> People support him because he is a huge voice that allows those the establishment media has ostracized to speak.



Someones pressed lol.  Go listen to more Rogan you weirdo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 31, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Someones pressed lol.  Go listen to more Rogan you weirdo




I love a good triggering in the morning.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> I love a good triggering in the morning.


chrono triggered?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 31, 2022)

Jim said:


> chrono triggered?


@Parallax doesn't strike me as someone capable of appreciating the masterpieces.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2022)

I was gonna comment on a lot of posts in this thread, then I got frustrated by how little so many people in thread know about some of the events and people brought up.

So instead I'll just tag @Island

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> I love a good triggering in the morning.



Youre such a weirdo rofl but you do you


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 31, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Youre such a weirdo rofl but you do you


#triggered

That's what they call a rebound kid.


----------



## Island (Jan 31, 2022)

Mider T said:


> So instead I'll just tag @Island


I’ve only listened to Joe Rogan like once ever so I don’t have many thoughts on this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 31, 2022)

Island said:


> I’ve only listened to Joe Rogan like once ever so I don’t have many thoughts on this.



Ive seen his Elon Musk both of them, kanye west, dr.peter, alex jones, and Ben shapiro twice.

Should go without saying his Alex Jones one was the best. I was dieing laughing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2022)

Did you see this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2022)

The way  Rogan speaks should be studied though.  Normally He'll ask his guest a question , and then mention the places he's been, the people he spoke to, or something he read in passing which will have you thinking "ahhh, this is a wise person, right here"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> The way  Rogan speaks should be studied though.  Normally He'll ask his guest a question , and then mention the places he's been, the people he spoke to, or something he read in passing which will have you thinking "ahhh, this is a wise person, right here"


Does it. I’ve never heard Rogan in any context and thought he seemed wise.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 31, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Does it. I’ve never heard Rogan in any context and thought he seemed wise.


High praise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> The way  Rogan speaks should be studied though.  Normally He'll ask his guest a question , and then mention the places he's been, the people he spoke to, or something he read in passing which will have you thinking "ahhh, this is a wise person, right here"


It's not really that special or unique?  A good host will try to educate themselves on a topic before they have a guest, Rogan admitted he does so and it will ask the guest expert if he's off base in his assumption based on his reading/listening.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2022)

Mider T said:


> It's not really that special or unique?  A good host will try to educate themselves on a topic before they have a guest, Rogan admitted he does so and it will ask the guest expert if he's off base in his assumption based on his reading/listening.


I'm speaking on his charisma and interview style.  Anyone can research information, fewer can speak on it in a way that can generate interest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm speaking on his charisma and interview style.  Anyone can research information, fewer can speak on it in a way that can generate interest.



You can hardly fucking tell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone can research information,


You know better than anyone that's not true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jan 31, 2022)

Funny how so many Rogan stans claimed they didn’t know who Neil or Joni were or that they sucked. Then Rogan proceeded to admit he himself is a Neil & Joni fan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 31, 2022)

As someone who used to listen to him a lot, he comes off as amicable and innocent, just trying to learn and have a conversation; however, the thing is that type of persona can be a trap for shit opinions and be used as a veil to cover for your own crap. He is the epitome of the guy that will say "I just wanna talk about all the sides on this topic" which is just dumb because we've seen that rhetoric used in the past by creationists trying to delete evolution in schools while wanting to teach the creation myth. It's also the same rhetoric used by climate change deniers when they say "pay attention to what the 1% of scientists say when they disagree with the other 99%! The fact that not all of them agree technically means the scientific community does not have a clear and agreed upon consensus!"

Let look at his video laying out his thoughts on the controversy and the compromise he made with Spotify recently (I cannot quickly find the original video, but it's been reuploaded a few times by others):


In the beginning of the video he discusses why he wanted Dr. Malone on to his podcast. He has a very misleading way of stating Malone's opinion of the vaccines and he is very good at giving off a persona of neutrality to that perspective. To put it another way, this is the same lie FOX News uses in their tagline "Fair and Balanced."

"I just want to hear his opinion" is a cover for "I want to talk with someone with the extreme minority opinion *and completely not challenge them on my massive platform.*" Again, this is literally the "teach both sides" argument from creationists and climate change deniers. To emphasize, there's nothing wrong with giving contrary opinions air. The problem is when those views are presented in such a nonchalant and misleading way - as if they hold the same scientific credence or vigor as what the rest of the medical community holds. It is even more important to realize this when it comes to medical jargon that most people will not understand. What Joe Rogan does is display the minority opinion completely unchallenged to his 10-20 million viewers (and to anyone else linked those videos via friends and family) which only serves to boost that opinion. And we know that is true because that is literally what happened; however you wouldn't get that impression by how he is phrasing the context and he is just trying to display neutral curiosity into the topic.

Again, in this very video he mentions that "if 8 months ago if you said hey if you get vaccinated you can still catch COVID and still spread COVID, you'd be removed from social media. You'd get banned from certain platforms. Now it's accepted as fact."

What an incredibly misleading way of saying what actually happened and the very rhetoric he used here is conservative leaning, not neutral. But because he gives off this air of neutrality and "hey I'm just a guy asking questions", it becomes very difficult to challenge him to those not more attuned to such crap. What he just said here is evidence of bias and is telling as to what media he consumes more regularly. Also there's nothing wrong with responding to new information as it comes out. In addition, last time I checked, a shit ton of people still post falsehoods on social media and are still there. Ultimately the people that get banned are the ones that present it in such obviously bad framing and consequently get reported. It always depends on how the information is presented. Rogan saying "you get banned for simply talking about it" ignores a lot of context and to be frank, is incredibly intellectually dishonest of him. People that play victim over this shit choose to ignore that they got banned for literally and flat outlying about the info they presented in such an obvious manner. Even then you could be presenting something that is true but still be misleading by lying about some bits of information or being very inflammatory and dishonest. Sure there are probably cases of where the bans were unjustified - but that's not unique to just COVID misinfo.

Lets go over some of the claims he said got people banned: What he just said there regarding COVID spread amongst the vaccinated info from 8 or 9 months ago: he is blatantly being misleading. First of all, it was always known that COVID could still spread while you're vaccinated. What I'm guessing that he is referring to here is when studies were being brought out regarding the efficacy of the vaccines being around the 90s (in terms of percentage) and the misleading way some anti-vaxxers were presenting certain studies (like the one from Israel a while back).

If you're curious, that Israel study (from like August/September of last year) showed that COVID was mostly spreading amongst the vaccinated. Now without context that sounds *really bad. *But what most people spreading that little fact left out was that the study was showing that spike after 6 months after the 2nd shot for most people. Their case numbers took a sharp drop off a cliff as vaccines were being rolled out and were still in the 6 month window. Then they started spiking as the vaccine's benefits wear off after 6 months. It also depends on which vaccine the individual obtains and how many shots they have (1 vs 2, for some 3). All variables that those that spread misinformation actively choose to ignore. Meanwhile the unvaccinated make up most of the hospitalization and death rates. In addition, another flaw to how they presented that study: the number of cases by themselves mean little in these discussions given how easy it is to catch the virus - we care more about urgent care numbers, especially compared to unvaccinated individuals. And in that regard there is no comparison. I.e. it doesn't matter as much if a vaccinated person catches COVID, it matters more how the body responds and if urgent care is needed. Also one other thing to consider - of course vaccinated people in a highly vaccinated country would have more infections in the population - *they make up most of the population. *

This is in part why I think Joe Rogan is being really facetious here: the way he presents information is extremely indicative of a huge ideological bias and a red flag as to what sources he chooses to trust and present; however, because he tries to give off an affect of neutrality in a likable/relatable way, this kind of sick misinformation gets harder to challenge - not on the factual level but rather how the public absorbs it. It also makes him more immune to criticism from those that either like him or are not that aware of him. As @Mider T points out, any decent host will try to educate themselves a bit on the topic before putting on a guest, especially one with an extreme minority opinion. The core issue is the sourcing he trusts beforehand and when he gets pushed on it, he actually doubles down.

I mean this was fairly evident with that clip that went swirling around with his interview with Josh Szeps (sp?):


In this clip he pushes back against his guest for having a pro-vaccine opinion and literally gets disproven live. Even so, he does not believe it. Then in that tweet he tries to triple down by linking an article about a study showing increased myocarditis from vaccination and links a substack article from someone that is a doctor that has made it their life mission to whinge about COVID measures. He then says "Obviously I have no idea what is right, but the article I posted was what I was referring to. I’m sure I’ll stumble again in the future, but I honestly do my best to get things correct." He still posted incorrect information and basically tried to cover his ass by saying "hey fam, I try."

Here's the issue with this: that UK study that has been shared a lot by anti-vaxxers since it suggest higher rates of myocarditis. And that's extremely misleading as it does not negate the incredible amount of data stating that vaccine-induced myocarditis is mild and extremely rare. Meanwhile other data suggests that the risk is due to the spike protein found in the mRNA vaccines. That’s why we don’t see myocarditis side effects from non-mRNA shots. *But to clarify: the risk of a young person getting myocarditis from a vaccine is less than their getting it from COVID-19 itself. And considering how it is very easy to catch the virus, as well as failing to mention that COVID has much worse consequences overall, trying to highlight the extremely minimal risk of myocarditis as Rogan did is unnecessary damage and fearmongering . Especially given that his stated position multiple times in the past has been 'young people should not be vaccinated.'*

So cut the crap about him just being a lovable and neutral moron. His reach is several million people and the way he misleading presents information and flat out lies on occasion regarding the virus and treatments is downright stupid and arguably dangerous. In fact I'd argue that because he gives off that persona, the way he delivers misinformation and falsehoods is much more effective and thus much more harmful (hi @reiatsuflow). Rogan saying 'he is just a person that just wants to talk to people and hey I do not know if they're right. I'm just a person that wants to sit down and talk to some people' ignores the context that he himself is still a person with biases and actively chose to bring them on. Hell even when called out he backs off in the weakest and most double-faced way possible, and even doubles down at the same time. He is the guy that would be like "hey just teach both sides!" regarding creationism. Except in this context, replace creationism with well, you know, COVID and vaccines.

He likes to imply to his viewers/followers online that part of the criticism he receives is related to him being down-to-earth. By saying he receives this criticism or even en masse, he is attempting to undermine concerns of those critics while trying to look affable. This is not a criticism he receives. And even if he does, he misses the forest for the trees so to speak. This is meant to deflect the actual feedback he receives.

Just to add, Rogan likes to cover his ass by mentioning that he has others on his show too "I had Sanjay Gupta. We had a really good conversation together. He has a different opinion than what those men do." Except in that example it seemed he mainly brought him on to argue about CNN calling him out on his Ivermectin bs." And again....he is using the both sides line of rhetoric while ignoring that even during that conversation, he doubled down on his own bias. This own argument also contradicts Rogan's earlier talking point about "hey I don't know if they're right I don't have the expertise to know." If I ever had a chance to talk to him, I'd bring this up and just flat out "well, how do YOU ascertain what is correct then considering you're admitting that you don't know who is being truthful?"

The idea that any belief can be presented in apolitical ways is a complete fantasy and whether Rogan admits it or not, he actively chooses which fringe beliefs to pick in such discussions as evidenced by how he presents information, how he interacts with certain guests, and by the specific wording and reflex of his responses when pushed back. The decision used to choose which people to speak to on certain topics can be very indicative as to your own biases on a topic, especially if you barely challenge them. Case in point: the bias he has against people with more correct and accepted views on COVID and treatment.

Now then Rogan's solution/compromise with Spotify is to put a disclaimer before he each episode with controversial opinions on COVID, while also interviewing people with the opposite opinion the next episode or so. While that does sound nice on paper, and probably from a business and legal standpoint satisfies Spotify's concerns; however, it really solves nothing as we are again literally just doing the both sides rhetoric again but with COVID/a global that has killed millions instead of climate change and creationism). If you do not have the rhetorical skill or intelligence to pushback against people with bad opinions that you schedule on your show, having the person with the more regular position doesn't mean much. You would literally just be lending equal credence to both sides. Not all positions deserve that equality (hi holocaust denialists, climate deniers, creationists, etc). I don't think good and bad positions should be represented equally. If you're gonna have on the bad position people, be sure to talk about how those positions should be addressed when talking with the ones with good positions. I say that because I think it is highly unlikely that Rogan will provide much or any pushback to those with the bad positions. Not saying he is an evil person, but please stop softening the damage he does simply because he's affable.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Reznor (Jan 31, 2022)

Fuck, I forgot to buy that Spotify dip rip

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 31, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> As someone who used to listen to him a lot, he comes off as amicable and innocent, just trying to learn and have a conversation; however, the thing is that type of persona can be a trap for shit opinions and be used as a veil to cover for your own crap. He is the epitome of the guy that will say "I just wanna talk about all the sides on this topic" which is just dumb because we've seen that rhetoric used in the past by creationists trying to delete evolution in schools while wanting to teach the creation myth. It's also the same rhetoric used by climate change deniers when they say "pay attention to what the 1% of scientists say when they disagree with the other 99%! The fact that not all of them agree technically means the scientific community does not have a clear and agreed upon consensus!"
> 
> Let look at his video laying out his thoughts on the controversy and the compromise he made with Spotify recently (I cannot quickly find the original video, but it's been reuploaded a few times by others):
> 
> ...


Are you going ask Spotify to take your music off too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

Jesus christ samus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 31, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Jesus christ samus.


I actually read his whole manifesto. Though I feel as though Rogan giving both sides equal credence and allowing "bad" opinions/takes on his podcast is what made it popular. Unless someone gets on his show and starts talking about how we should go out a shoot up a school, I don't care.

Then again, I've never listened to his podcast.


----------



## Yuji (Jan 31, 2022)

Never really watched Rogan before aside from his MMA stuff, but the people trying to cancel him have inspired me to binge absolutely hours of his podcasts in the last couple weeks. Thanks, he has some really interesting content.

Just in the middle of the Dr. Robert Malone podcast, apparently there are over 140 studies showing that natural immunity is superior to vaccination. And multiple studies that show if you get vaccinated after having Covid you have a 2 - 4 fold increased risk of having adverse side effects. I would have to read up on the studies and compare them with counter studies, but that's not information published in your typical media source is it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 31, 2022)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Are you going ask Spotify to take your music off too?


Did I say remove him from Spotify? All I'm saying that people have to realize that his line of logic regarding 'both sides' is complete ass and that the defense made along those lines is wrong. Just because it made him popular doesn't mean it's a good argument nor responsible with his platform of that size. Nothing wrong with having bad takes on your platform, but how you handle that shit matters. I'm saying this as someone that used to listen to his podcast weekly for a long ass time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2022)

Mider T said:


> You know better than anyone that's not true.


I'm a great researcher...especially when it isn't for free.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 31, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Did I say remove him from Spotify? All I'm saying that people have to realize that his line of logic regarding 'both sides' is complete ass and that the defense made along those lines is wrong. Just because it made him popular doesn't mean it's a good argument nor responsible with his platform of that size. Nothing wrong with having bad takes on your platform, but how you handle that shit matters. I'm saying this as someone that used to listen to his podcast weekly for a long ass time.



Nobody on the planet is actually neutral. What matter is that joe rogan lets a wide array of people on his show and actually lets them talk vs a lot of podcasters just talking over people. Thats why people like his podcast

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 31, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm a great researcher...especially when it isn't for free.



I be going to page 400 if it has to be done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

In whatever way I can offer insight into this since afaik samus compared me to rogan in this one way, people aren't affable and friendly to _trick you, _you twitter brained maniacs_._

Even when you're _trying_ to be affable in an argument, even when it's intentional, it's so the other person feels comfortable to express themselves and isn't tensed up or in a combat stance. It's good for you too, it'll keep you on an even keel too. And you do that because, for example, every argument in the cafe between two posters who hate each other or are keyed up is a boring dumpster fire. The alternative is not conducive to people expressing themselves well.

I'm not friendly to trick people into liking me and I don't imagine rogan is either; if I wanted people to like me I'd be more agreeable and I imagine if rogan wanted people to like him he'd just have on the property brothers and friendly smiling media trained corporate people. And for my part, I've frequently  gone out of my way to correct people who are trying to soften my position (such as reminding people I really did vote for trump and I'd vote for him again if there was an election tomorrow between him and biden).


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 31, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Did I say remove him from Spotify? All I'm saying that people have to realize that his line of logic regarding 'both sides' is complete ass and that the defense made along those lines is wrong. Just because it made him popular doesn't mean it's a good argument nor responsible with his platform of that size. Nothing wrong with having bad takes on your platform, but how you handle that shit matters. I'm saying this as someone that used to listen to his podcast weekly for a long ass time.


As I said earlier, unless it is something really egregious, I don't care. None of the examples I've come across seem bad enough for him to be censored or have to change the way he does his show. 

Not to mention most your thoughts on him are based on your own opinions on what you think he is doing or trying to do. I honestly think you give him too much credit.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 31, 2022)

ok, so you all know EXACTLY who neil young is? 

i gotta stop listening to stripper music

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

The stake of having conversations is not so high that we're endangering the public to be having the wrong conversations. What has social media done to everyone


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 31, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> In whatever way I can offer insight into this since afaik samus compared me to rogan in this one way, people aren't affable and friendly to _trick you, _you twitter brained maniacs_._



Not what I'm saying. I'm saying just because someone presents info and they're affable, doesnt mean the information should be treated lightly. Never said anything regarding intent. If anything I view Rogan as mostly a useful idiots for grifters on the anti-vaxx kick, and that the media he consumes leaves him vulnerable to that. Also at times he does double and triple down because of such media. He may present himself as neutral, and Im sure if you ask him his show is his best attempt at it, but not all positions are worthy of equal credence.



> Even when you're _trying_ to be affable in an argument, even when it's intentional, it's so the other person feels comfortable to express themselves and isn't tensed up or in a combat stance. It's good for you too, it'll keep you on an even keel too. And you do that because, for example, every argument in the cafe between two posters who hate each other or are keyed up is a boring dumpster fire. The alternative is not conducive to people expressing themselves well.



I'm not saying he should jump down their throats. I'm saying that is media sources he largely consumes should change, because his biases are blatantly obvious. Yet when you bring this up to his fans or even to Rogan himself, he presents the criticism as "oh they just dont want to hear any opinions that they don't like." Again...not true...I'm saying it matters how you tackle the information in that conversation. It's a running gag that Rogan's opinion changes depending on who he is talking to. Even some of his more strident ones obviously bleed through but whenever that gets pointed out, it's "stop trying to cancel him!" or "people like this have never seen Rogan." Please, just shut the fuck up with that dialogue tree, especially considering I'v probably watched him much more than half the posters here. To reiterate, most of us wouldn't want the creation myth to be a part of the public school curriculum and we try not to lend credence to those that advocate for it in education and science.



> I'm not friendly to trick people into liking me and I don't imagine rogan is either; if I wanted people to like me I'd be more agreeable and I imagine if rogan wanted people to like him he'd just have on the property brothers and friendly smiling media trained corporate people. And for my part, I've frequently  gone out of my way to correct people who are trying to soften my position (such as reminding people I really did vote for trump and I'd vote for him again if there was an election tomorrow between him and biden).



Again, not saying you're trying to trick. Ultimately I care about consequences and what the actual positions are.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 31, 2022)

Capt. Autismo said:


> As I said earlier, unless it is something really egregious, I don't care. None of the examples I've come across seem bad enough for him to be censored or have to change the way he does his show.



I half agree. 

Edit: Even so, I have no problem with artists that decide to leave the platform. In addition, if Spotify wants to keep him then that's their prerogative. It doesn't really impact me. Hopefully their compromise is effective but as I said before, the crux of the issue wont really be addressed.



> Not to mention most your thoughts on him are based on your own opinions on what you think he is doing or trying to do. I honestly think you give him too much credit.


Again, intent doesn't matter as much as consequence here.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Jesus christ samus.


Say no to illiteracy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 31, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> The vaccine(s):
> 
> - contain/use fetal cells
> 
> ...


Oh look at that the big brain analysis here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Not what I'm saying. I'm saying just because someone presents info and they're affable, doesnt mean the information should be treated lightly. Never said anything regarding intent. If anything I view Rogan as mostly a useful idiots for grifters on the anti-vaxx kick, and that the media he consumes leaves him vulnerable to that. Also at times he does double and triple down because of such media. He may present himself as neutral, and Im sure if you ask him his show is his best attempt at it, but not all positions are worthy of equal credence.
> 
> I'm not saying he should jump down their throats. I'm saying that is media sources he largely consumes should change, because his biases are blatantly obvious. Yet when you bring this up to his fans or even to Rogan himself, he presents the criticism as "oh they just dont want to hear any opinions that they don't like." Again...not true...I'm saying it matters how you tackle the information in that conversation. It's a running gag that Rogan's opinion changes depending on who he is talking to. Even some of his more strident ones obviously bleed through but whenever that gets pointed out, it's "stop trying to cancel him!" or "people like this have never seen Rogan." Please, just shut the fuck up with that dialogue tree, especially considering I'v probably watched him much more than half the posters here. To reiterate, most of us wouldn't want the creation myth to be a part of the public school curriculum and we try not to lend credence to those that advocate for it in education and science.



We're in this problematic space where if something becomes popular enough it could become public policy because the reptiles who run our government do pay attention to what's trending and it doesn't matter how silly the issue, they will run on it if it might help them win. But there's no way to backstop that because there's no way to control that.

I know you said you care more about consequence than intent, but this is something we're all still realizing and even once we realize it, what are we supposed to do about it? The consequences of us being wrong are too high to bear our platforming? Nobody can survive that. Not even fauci. 

I mean for spaghetti's sake samus weren't you spraying everything down with lysol in the covid thread even after everybody knew that didn't do anything? Now you're gatekeeping covid misinformation? Lysol isn't even good for you  

I'd never suggest for even a moment that you were endangering anyone with that. I do not care. I only still remember it because I know someone irl who kept doing that so it stuck in my head. 

And that's not just because you're an avatar on narutoforums. You could have a podcast with 8 million listeners and talk about how you're still spraying lysol everywhere, and it wouldn't even occur to me to suggest that to be dangerous. You could have on a crystal healing psychic who says lysol is what gave her her psychic abilities and I'd probably think it was the 2nd best podcast ever. 

I don't understand where you people developed this outlook. And I have no idea how you remain intellectually honest with this outlook when you likely can't name a single example of anybody who is so deft that they never once say anything that could, in theory, cause harm to someone somewhere for some reason.

I genuinely do not understand the thinking; where it comes from, nor how it survives in 2022 when there's misinformation every which way from everybody.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 31, 2022)

I do think there's a problem with the fact that items of public discourse we feel as though everyone should have made up their mind and we treat where they are right now as the end verdict.

If we talk about an item that is not central public discourse and not a decided political or cultural proxy battleground, there's a lot more tolerance to having back and forth to flesh out the idea. 

Ideally if someone tells us theyre hesitant about the vaccine, we should simply be able to have a brief dialogue to explain why they should take the vaccine. if it's an object that's a hot button issue, then people tend to assume that everyone is as dug into the issue as they are... Doubly so now that the chief concern people have when they hear a wrong perspective is being worried that someone else will hear it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2022)

I like how someone was trying to tell me that your body keeps the making the spike protein for the rest of your life because the RNA didn't have a stop command  

And people wonder why they can't just google information and become an expert, nor can they simply hear something an expert says and preach as if they're speaking with the same credentials.


----------



## Eros (Jan 31, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is the kind of post they show on the news when you're unresponsive on that ventilator.


That's what happens when you spend half your free time listening to Q Anon podcasts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> That's what happens when you spend half your free time listening to Q Anon podcasts.


I love when someone tells me at work that they're all anti vaccine so I can tell them I have both mine and the booster. They get so fucking upset. These people aren't for "Freedom" they're for people doing what they want them to do and shaming people for not doing them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 31, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I love when someone tells me at work that they're all anti vaccine so I can tell them I have both mine and the booster. They get so fucking upset. These people aren't for "Freedom" they're for people doing what they want them to do and shaming people for not doing them


No doubt about it.


----------



## Gin (Jan 31, 2022)

people that portray the vax/antivax thing as an equal-sided 'culture war' can fuck off

it's a 'being a responsible human being'/'needlessly endangering yourself and everyone else' war

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 31, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> We're in this problematic space where if something becomes popular enough it could become public policy because the reptiles who run our government do pay attention to what's trending and it doesn't matter how silly the issue, they will run on it if it might help them win. But there's no way to backstop that because there's no way to control that.


Example? We're talking strictly about vaccines here and it sounds like you're committing to a fallacy that requires conspiracism. 



> I know you said you care more about consequence than intent, but this is something we're all still realizing and even once we realize it, what are we supposed to do about it? The consequences of us being wrong are too high to bear our platforming? Nobody can survive that. Not even fauci.



You're diverting away from the point and ignore the fact that everything I said regarding the consequences of Rogan's advocacy for COVID misinfo has pretty much been elevated and come to fruition. Spotify is a private company. They can handle Rogan however way they want. Tell me again why Rogan thought myocarditis is a serious concern regarding vaccination amongst young people- despite being shown otherwise? All I'm saying for the people in this thread to realize that his defense is bare bones. As I said before, not all viewpoints are of equal credence. I did not say "hey ban him from media because he's cringe" but rather "please realize that while he's saying he's just asking questions, he is also actively promoting a viewpoint about a global pandemic that is misleading to flat out false."



> I mean for spaghetti's sake samus weren't you spraying everything down with lysol in the covid thread even after everybody knew that didn't do anything? Now you're gatekeeping covid misinformation? Lysol isn't even good for you
> 
> I'd never suggest for even a moment that you were endangering anyone with that. I do not care. I only still remember it because I know someone irl who kept doing that so it stuck in my head.



Unless you're trying to apply disinfectant on to your skin it...literally isn't. I'm sorry you have to show me where my platform reaches 10s of millions of people. Please provide that evidence. Also to be clear I said that some of it is recommended on surfaces that may contain COVID-19. You mind telling me what's wrong with the better safe than sorry approach regarding a negligible process that can prevent my business from being closed 1-2 weeks if I catch COVID? Meanwhile the only info that has changed since the beginning of the pandemic that it is still possible to get infected by touching infected surfaces, but the probability is significantly lower than other modes of transmission.




My dude, you're literally trying to construct a strawman and a false equivalency by me saying "hey at my store we wipe the surfaces like door handles and chairs just to play it safe" with Rogan's "young men shouldn't get the vaccine because of myocarditis." You're trying so hard to play a literal both sides argument that you basically resorted to lying about what I've said. You're literally making my point about Rogan's rhetoric. 



> And that's not just because you're an avatar on narutoforums. You could have a podcast with 8 million listeners and talk about how you're still spraying lysol everywhere, and it wouldn't even occur to me to suggest that to be dangerous. You could have on a crystal healing psychic who says lysol is what gave her her psychic abilities and I'd probably think it was the 2nd best podcast ever.



The way you're addressing this is extremely misleading. Did I advocate spraying Lysol on our bodies? Nah, I said I only used it on high contact surfaces in my business like the door or the tables use. Tell me, this concern you're having for what I say - what was your take on the ivermectin usefulness again?  Willing to bet you're not gonna answer me on this so, again to reiterate my overarching point, there's a difference between platforms. There's a huge difference between Biden saying vaccine bad and some random chucklefuck on an anime forum saying that to like 5 people.

Joe Rogan unironically: "We all know that globe is round, so to even things out I wanna hear from a flat earther.

Cue Spongebob narrator: One month later

Rogan:"Boy there sure are a lot of people with concerns about the Earth being flat. Now look I don't think the Earth is flat, but I think these flat earthers have some real concerns so I'm gonna blast their opinion unchallenged for the next year." 




> I don't understand where you people developed this outlook. And I have no idea how you remain intellectually honest with this outlook when you likely can't name a single example of anybody who is so deft that they never once say anything that could, in theory, cause harm to someone somewhere for some reason.
> 
> I genuinely do not understand the thinking; where it comes from, nor how it survives in 2022 when there's misinformation every which way from everybody.


The irony of this statement. People with a platform should be responsible with their platform. We can disagree with what "responsible" means, but the concept of "responsibility" with such a platform shouldn't be controversial.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Example? We're talking strictly about vaccines here and it sounds like you're committing to a fallacy that requires conspiracism.


If you're going to call him on fallacies we're going to be here all...year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

We're also talking about cancel culture in general, even samus alluded to things outside of covid. Don't get in a combat stance


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 31, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> We're also talking about cancel culture in general, even samus alluded to things outside of covid. Don't get in a combat stance


Yes how sad that we *checks notes* did not want creationism being taught over evolution or to be treated on the same academic setting. Next you'll say 1+1=3 because people are saying this, thus their thought should be unchallenged or promoted as an equal. That's the incredible irony here. And again nowhere in my post did I say "yeah he should be cancelled." Amazing how you're conflating cancel culture with criticism of a multi-million dollar worth podcaster.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2022)

Honestly i haven't seen anything bad happen from "cancel culture" yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Yes how sad that *checks notes* did not want creationism being taught over evolution or to be treated on the same academic setting. Next you'll say 1+1=3 because people are saying this, thus their thought should be unchallenged or promoted as an equal. That's the incredible irony here. And again nowhere in my post did I say "yeah he should be cancelled." Amazing how you're conflating cancel culture with criticism of a multi-million dollar worth podcaster.



Right, I know you didn't say he should be off spotify. You repeated that to cap. I read that.

I wan't just whining about the cancellation people, but even people who want misinformation to be held to account in this way. It's going to mess up the JRE's casual conversation flow if he has to apologize and correct every single stupid thing he says just because he has 11 million viewers.

Rogan did say he's happy with spotify having Covid Warnings on covid shows in case this is really _just_ about covid and not about anything broader. Or the horse paste ivermectin stuff CNN did was really just about covid and not anything broader.

I'm meanwhile talking about cancel culture (or whatever we want to call this) not because I'm evading you, but because I've been talking about cancel culture the whole thread. None of my posts are about covid; the one post that mentions covid is about rogan.

and again maybe this is specifically about covid _but_













butt this snowballed when covid is transitioning into becoming endemic and more areas are dropping mask mandates and loosening vax mandates and loosening or altogether dropping vax passports and something like 75% or more of us have already been vaccinated and omicron is something like 95% of covid cases now, and the consequences are that much less than they would have been at any other point in the pandemic. Rogan's been talking about this stuff since the pandemic began, yet all this snowballed just because neil young decided to pull his music off spotify? That's what everyone was waiting for despite this apparently dangerous misinformation? Maybe so maybe no. 

If so, then whatever this is won't happen anymore once covid's endemic and everyone's gotten back to normal. That would be great.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

I wish I could link a video that didn't have headlines about SoMeOnE AtTACkS or SomEonE SlAmS but that's just how they're packaged now.


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 31, 2022)

The boomer boycott is pathetic. 60s counterculture celebrities showing the illiberal activists that they were all along. Rogan lives in their heads totally rent free


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 31, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Right, I know you didn't say he should be off spotify. You repeated that to cap. I read that.
> 
> I wan't just whining about the cancellation people, but even people who want misinformation to be held to account in this way. It's going to mess up the JRE's casual conversation flow if he has to apologize and correct every single stupid thing he says just because he has 11 million viewers.



Your conversation is with me, not the strawman you want me to be.



> Rogan did say he's happy with spotify having Covid Warnings on covid shows in case this is really _just_ about covid and not about anything broader. Or the horse paste ivermectin stuff CNN did was really just about covid and not anything broader.



Of which I covered and have said ad verbatim that the teach both sides line of argument is extremely fallacious here. I also said that if Spotify is satisfied with that action, it's up to them. All I'm saying is that Rogan is from an innocent actor that he argues to be since I'm more concerned regarding consequences. 

If you're asking what I want done - it's simple: for him to stfu on topics he claims to know nothing about yet speaks with such confidence in the conspiratorial perspective. That on his part requires genuine learning on the topic from sources that aren't shit and speaking to guests that will actually challenge his beliefs. While I believe he can do the  second half of that, the first half will again poison the well on the topic in other episodes. What Spotify decides to do from there is up to them. That doesn't mean I shouldn't criticize if I feel Rogan's response is insufficient. For frak's sake I used to watch/listen him often.

I've been over this in the past: conspiracies and lies don't rely on truth to spread. If that wasnt the case we wouldn't be having this conversation. They rely on useful idiots like Rogan, ignorance and indifference, and most importantly - repetition in an unchallenged environment. Note, if you want the best ideas to reach the top of the marketplace, they should do so when provided proper context and push back when appropriate. 

The fact of the matter is that Rogan has offered next to nothing regarding pushback on bad and conspiratorial positions while also providing more than enough cover for them by not only leaving them unchallenged, but also by repeating their talking points. Giving equal coverage is meaningless if the conspiratorial position gets no sincere pushback. And again, that doesn't need to be in the form of yelling or anything like that as you presumed was my take. Rogan's podcast is popular because of his conversation style - but like anything else in that medium, that stye of his also lends credence to uncreditworthy positions. And please don't retort with line of "oh he's like that with everyone" - not everyone can be unchallenged. In addition, I've seen plenty of episodes where he was a lot more combative. So the traits are there, but his own biases and media consumption cloud him from it, and unfortunately his viewers echo those sentiments. This is especially the case regarding COVID misinfo because even when he is debunked, he doubles down.




> I'm meanwhile talking about cancel culture (or whatever we want to call this) not because I'm evading you, but because I've been talking about cancel culture the whole thread. None of my posts are about covid; the one post that mentions covid is about rogan.
> and again maybe this is specifically about covid _but_
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but where are you getting 75%? That's only for a very small number of states:
As of Jan 30th:

Last month:

Given that Rogan has been advocating for younger people below the age of 30 to not get vaccinated, yeah I'd say you're pretty much incorrect here as if you look state by state, many are only in the 50-60% range if we're talking full vaccination. And note, it's been akin to pulling teeth just to get those last 10-15 percentage points in due to misinformation. It's not a rollout issue but rather vaccine misinfo spreading like wildfire. I fear how difficult it will be just to even get them a fucking shot for that last 30-40%, let alone a third after the 6 - 7 months of efficacy wears off. That and the fact that this a worldwide pandemic and only little over half the planet is actually vaccinated against this thing (especially also considering not everyone takes the same shot) - then yeah I'd say his rhetoric around the topic is downright irresponsible.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

^I got the 75% from the NYT but I saw different results on google too.


It was 75% *with at least one dose*, but the fully vaccinated drops to 64%.

edit: 18 - 64 is 71% and 65+ is 88% for fully vaccinated


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jan 31, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> ^I got the 75% from the NYT but I saw different results on google too.
> 
> 
> It was 75% *with at least one dose*, but the fully vaccinated drops to 64%.
> ...


Yeah I only care about fully vaccinated and when they were vaccinated. It means less if tht was over 6 months ago and hence why boosters are a thing now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

And boosting's really low except for the over 65 crowd.

I listened to the robert malone ep but not the peter mccullough ep and I'm trying to remember if he discussed boosting (assuming this blowback is specifically about covid and specifically about these two episodes). A few days later robert malone showed up on infowars so I was like uh-oh and drained most of the info I heard him give on rogan from my brain.


I most remember him being critical of pharma and their incentives and emphasizing myocarditis side-effects from the vaccine even though there's substantially higher risk of myocarditis from covid itself.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 31, 2022)

Maybe if everyone involved with the corona wasn't so fucking dodgy audiences wouldn't give Joe Rogan the time of day about vaccine shit


----------



## Matador (Jan 31, 2022)

Couldn't care less if Joe platforms loonies like Alex Jones, but giving antivaxxers an audience to freely speak is dangerous. Especially true for those with credentials like Malone, it gives less-informed viewers the impression that what he's saying has merit because he has an 'MD' by his name, and because Joe wasn't challenging him from what I've seen.

We're not that far removed from the 'vaccines causes autism' phase a few decades ago; graveyards were filled with children because of hacks like Wakefield influencing parents not to vaccinate them. I don't feel like this is a right vs. left argument here, at this point it's about not jeopardizing the safety of the public, and I feel Joe Rogan should know better.

Don't agree with canceling him like some people are suggesting, but hopefully Joe learns from this and is a little more cautious about who he platforms in the future. Once you have an audience as large as Joe's, whether you like it or not you do have a responsibility to be more careful about these sorts of things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 31, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> And boosting's really low except for the over 65 crowd.
> 
> I listened to the robert malone ep but not the peter mccullough ep and I'm trying to remember if he discussed boosting (assuming this blowback is specifically about covid and specifically about these two episodes). A few days later robert malone showed up on infowars so I was like uh-oh and drained most of the info I heard him give on rogan from my brain.
> 
> ...



I can give you the run down on peter. 

1. He doesnt like how covid is being handled by most doctors. IE ok you have symptoms stay at home. He says everyone if possible should get treatment for covid the moment they show symptoms. 

2. He disagrees with the media saying the vaccine is the only method to handling the situation IE: we have treatments for covid use them before someones in the ICU

3. Him and joe rogan basically go on about how no ones talking about the side effects of the vaccine enough and that if your under 30 and healthy you dont really need to take it.

4. Natural immunity>vaccine and if you had it once your not gonna go to the hospital if you get it again.

Those were the main things. Of course joe rogan tossed in his global conspiracy theory in to

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yuji (Jan 31, 2022)

N said:


> Couldn't care less if Joe platforms loonies like Alex Jones, but giving antivaxxers an audience to freely speak is dangerous. Especially true for those with credentials like Malone, it gives less-informed viewers the impression that what he's saying has merit because he has an 'MD' by his name, and because Joe wasn't challenging him from what I've seen.



What he's saying doesn't have merit because he 'has MD by his name'; it has merit because he's a doctor that practically invented mRNA technology and spent most of his life working in virology and biotech. Not only that, at least 16,000 scientists publicly stand with him with his opinions on vaccinating children. He is without a doubt a heavy authority on vaccinations.

I've just finished the podcast and Joe was challenging him, but he couldn't argue from a medical perspective because he isn't medically knowledgeable just like you, just like most people who would interview him. Also, interviews aren't always about challenging people, he invited him on to have a conversation and hear his views.

Most likely you can't disagree with him because you understand the studies, you can only cite other figures of authority in medicine and make your own mind up after hearing both sides. If you don't want to listen to someone because they have a different opinion to you, then you don't have to listen to the podcast, but that doesn't give you the right to deny other people who want to listen. Freedom of speech and freedom of information aren't just buzzwords.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 31, 2022)

Another problem is trying to precog imagined damages and consequences to something we have no way to measure.

There is zero measurable damage from the robert malone podcast. A trending hashtag isn't measurable damage. No one has any idea if that podcast episode or its platform convinced anyone who was going to get a vaccine to not get one and then if that decision resulted in their death. Even if you had that information there would still be arguments for personal accountability, but you don't even have that. Nobody has anything. We're connecting and crisscrossing narrative dots in our mind and satisfied because we've imagined something consequential. And that's not even getting into the selectiveness of that imagination, with no interest in things fauci/WHO/CDC/media said or did that also may have caused people to not get vaccinated out of distrust rather than conviction.

This is a normal part of the marketplace now, this cancel activism stuff (to see a counter example, some poor new york actress was fired recently because she made one tiktok complaining about how come a cop funeral was blocking all the streets), it's just something people have to deal with, okay. We might have to get used to it, but don't go overboard into thinking most of it is logical, consistent or cohesive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matador (Feb 1, 2022)

Yuji said:


> What he's saying doesn't have merit because he 'has MD by his name'; it has merit because he's a doctor that practically invented mRNA technology and spent most of his life working in virology and biotech.



To my knowledge his claims of essentially inventing mRNA is disputed among the field. Not that his contributions four decades ago gives him any more authority than others in the field when it comes to COVID vaccines, especially those actively working on it, which Malone hasn't played no part from my brief research. Feel free to correct me on this.



Yuji said:


> I've just finished the podcast and Joe was challenging him, but he couldn't argue from a medical perspective because he isn't medically knowledgeable just like you, just like most people who would interview him. Also, interviews aren't always about challenging people, he invited him on to have a conversation and hear his views.



You don't have to be a pilot to call one out for flying too close to the ground, and you certainly don't have to be a virologist to call one out for spreading misinformation. Especially true with the amount of readily available information we have at our fingertips to fact-check.

Joe doesn't have to get a masters in the field and challenge him word-for-word before bringing him on, but you can bring up statistics that doesn't align with his views and ask his input on it. Haven't had the time to watch it from beginning to end but I've seen multiple segments and haven't seen Joe seriously do that, or anything substantial really, but I'll take your word for it.

But let's say for a moment that Joe doesn't know a thing about vaccines and can't dispute anything Malone says, it's still his responsibility to bring someone qualified who can. That's the bare minimum you can here.



Yuji said:


> If you don't want to listen to someone because they have a different opinion to you, then you don't have to listen to the podcast



I don't want to listen to antivaxxers because it can actually kill people.

You and I, and probably everyone on this section aren't changing their stance on vaccines anytime soon so it's a pointless effort to do so here, but there's millions who watch Joe Rogan. There's still impressionable people watching his podcast who can still be influenced one way or another, and platforming an antivaxxer virtually uncontested is irresponsible.

It's not about "not liking their opinions and trying to oppress the right," it's about platforming individuals who spread dangerous rhetoric that kills people almost entirely unchallenged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Antivaxxer is a fun buzzword guys but robert malone actually took the covid vaccine.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Maybe try calling him a Disinfoer..?


----------



## Matador (Feb 1, 2022)

I feel like I shouldn't have to explain this but you can take vaccines, and still oppose them and parrot antivax narratives. That's like one step down from saying minorities can't be racist to their own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

N said:


> I feel like I shouldn't have to explain this but you can take vaccines and still oppose vaccines and parrot antivax narratives.



I'm sure you can, it's a very flexible word right now.

It's like t1000, it just keeps reshaping around the most useful stabbing tool.

Here's a man who took the vaccine himself (not boosters though), who vaccinated his children, who compliments numerous vaccines and vaccine technology as a whole, but who is specifically skeptical of the covid-19 vaccine. So he's an antivaxxer. If we keep this up we'll make the term antivax as meaningless as fascist.

I don't want to do a runaround about him not being against how the CDC/WHO and the pharma companies have approached the covid-19 vaccine, he 100% is, and there are convincing takedowns of his points and all that stuff, but


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

There are real antivax people who don't want to put chemicals in their body and don't like fluoride in their toothpaste and want to treat their problems with natural herbs and pot and think it's abuse when pharma puts people on medication, but I don't know what you'd call this new breed of people who are reacting against the covid-19 vaccine (and against mandates to a large part). iz tricky


----------



## Matador (Feb 1, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> don't like fluoride in their toothpaste



They scare me more than antivaxxers tbh, that stuff taste like straight dog water and they're willingly putting themselves through that. And it gets crusty after a while and sticks to your teeth, just disgusting all around.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

But as long as alex jones is still allowed on everything will be okay. And graham hancock too even though everything he says is bullshit.


----------



## Pliskin (Feb 1, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> There are real antivax people who don't want to put chemicals in their body and don't like fluoride in their toothpaste and want to treat their problems with natural herbs and pot and think it's abuse when pharma puts people on medication, but I don't know what you'd call this new breed of people who are reacting against the covid-19 vaccine (and against mandates to a large part). iz tricky


And gargling piss.

Its a suprisingly popular thing in these communities.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Pliskin said:


> And gargling piss.
> 
> Its a suprisingly popular thing in these communities.



Strategically speaking now would be a bad time for me to mention rogan going through a "drink your own piss" phase himself because he heard some fighters talk about the health benefits of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 1, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Another problem is trying to precog imagined damages and consequences to something we have no way to measure.



Most of the deaths since vaccine rollout has been unvaccinated. 



> There is zero measurable damage from the robert malone podcast. A trending hashtag isn't measurable damage. No one has any idea if that podcast episode or its platform convinced anyone who was going to get a vaccine to not get one and then if that decision resulted in their death. Even if you had that information there would still be arguments for personal accountability, but you don't even have that. Nobody has anything. We're connecting and crisscrossing narrative dots in our mind and satisfied because we've imagined something consequential. And that's not even getting into the selectiveness of that imagination, with no interest in things fauci/WHO/CDC/media said or did that also may have caused people to not get vaccinated out of distrust rather than conviction.
> 
> 
> This is a normal part of the marketplace now, this cancel activism stuff (to see a counter example, some poor new york actress was fired recently because she made one tiktok complaining about how come a cop funeral was blocking all the streets), it's just something people have to deal with, okay. We might have to get used to it, but don't go overboard into thinking most of it is logical, consistent or cohesive.



"zero measurable damage." My God you're so slimey with your language. Tell me, if we take the average Rogan viewer vs the average I dunno lete say CNN viewer, who is more likely to be hospitalized due to COVID? My dude, this fantasy land of where words and rhetoric dont matter does not exist.

No one is saying it's just one episode ffs. No one in this thread is arguing for Rogan to go to court. Again, you love to set up strawmen. And Fauci? Lmao dude again you love setting up false equivalenices all over this thread and try to make it so nonchalant. Instead of actually addressing any of the criticism, and because you rather not think about it, your own solution is basically "hey everyone has been wrong at one point or time in this pandemic, leave the anti-vaxxers alone." I debunked this talling point in the long post you whinge about. 

You know someone is being deceitful when they conflate evolving and changing information with misinformation. You're trying to set a standard of truth that is impossible to attain, especially in the context of a global pandemic with a novel and evolving virus. You do this in order to try to set up false equivalencies and to try to discredit anyone that criticizes you on your crap. By the way, to say Rogan is full of shit is not censorship - it's criticism. Censorship is simply a matter of where to draw the line. We do this regarding other topics across multiple platforms already (hello Holocaust denialism). For Spotify, I guarantee you that if they haven't invested so much money in Rogan, they would've dropped him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 1, 2022)

N said:


> They scare me more than antivaxxers tbh, that stuff taste like straight dog water and they're willingly putting themselves through that. And it gets crusty after a while and sticks to your teeth, just disgusting all around.


He's been debunked multiple times in the COVID megathread. And when challenged he doesnt really address any points and then will rinse and repeat the same rhetoric.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> My God you're so slimey with your language.





Samus Aran said:


> Lmao dude you love setting up false equivalenices all over this thread and try to make it so nonchalant. Instead of actually addressing any of the criticism, and because you rather not think about it, your own solution is basically "hey everyone has been wrong at one point or time in this pandemic, leave the anti-vaxxers alone." You know someone is being deceitful when they conflate evolving and changing information with misinformation. You're trying to set a standard of truth that is impossible to attain, especially in the context of a global pandemic with a novel virus. You do this in order to try to set up false equivalencies and to try to discredit anyone that criticizes you on your crap.


and people wonder why i have reiastu on ignore


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

So Joe Rogan brings in millions in subscription revenue vs some rando, good luck convincing Spotify to deplatform their cash cow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

Imagine being a major part of the creation of the technology these vaccines you love are created from, yet have your credentials and contribution questioned by some dude on Fanverse.org

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

This unjabbed freedom hits different

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

Joe Rogan: rise of a highly controversial cultural power​
, *Spotify reported 172 million paying subscribers, up from 144 million when it signed Rogan. *










						Joe Rogan: rise of a highly controversial cultural power
					

In a row over Covid misinformation, Spotify sided with the wildly successful podcast host over Neil Young




					www.theguardian.com
				




You can read the whole thing by following the link. But that's 28 million people paying at least $9.99 per month. Even if we assume only a million of them joined because of Rogan (clearly more did), then Spotify makes back costs of signing Rogan in 10.5 months, the rest is profit.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> and people wonder why i have reiastu on ignore


You do?!?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> So Joe Rogan brings in millions in subscription revenue vs some rando, good luck convincing Spotify to deplatform their cash cow



What are your thoughts on Rogans statement clearly being forced to do it by spotify and they're updated terms now?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> @Parallax doesn't strike me as someone capable of appreciating the masterpieces.


I missed this.   I have it on SNES and have gotten every ending.   Great game


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> What are your thoughts on Rogans statement clearly being forced to do it by spotify and they're updated terms now?



It's a nothing burger (not what you think), tbh, Rogan will draw in an even bigger crowd. The critics will eagerly watch him to try and catch him out and his regulars will increase trying to see what he said to trigger peeps. Heck if he brings in establishment bros for "balance" he still solos. It's a win for him or rather Spotify. As a CNN host says Rogan is too big to deflatform, where he goes his followers will go.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> It's a nothing burger (not what you think), tbh, Rogan will draw in an even bigger crowd. The critics will eagerly watch him to try and catch him out and his regulars will increase trying to see what he said to trigger peeps. Heck if he brings in establishment bros for "balance" he still solos. It's a win for him or rather Spotify. As a CNN host says Rogan is too big to deflatform, where he goes his followers will go.



Thats fascinating.   I would think you'd be agaunst corporate interests forcing someone to release a statement.  I suppose since its for your side you see nothing wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 1, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe they should have, I don't know, found a way to control what the guy could and couldn't say on their platform before letting him on there? They deserve whatever happens to them at this point. He's been a soft headed fool for years and spreading misinformation and they jumped on the chance to get him on their platform.
> 
> No one should feel bad for them if it bites them in the ass.


Money trumps all
It'll make you apologize for calling Taiwan a country and it'll make you keep JR on your platform


reiatsuflow said:


>


If he pushed back more on the misinfo people as he did with Josh Zepps or whatever his name was who told him he was wrong, I wouldn't have a big problem with him, but he only seems to push against facts and not misinfo


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Silent Generationers are so old, like I think they're around 80 at the low end.


They're silent because they're in the grave   


Yuji said:


> Never really watched Rogan before aside from his MMA stuff, but the people trying to cancel him have inspired me to binge absolutely hours of his podcasts in the last couple weeks. Thanks, he has some really interesting content.
> 
> Just in the middle of the Dr. Robert Malone podcast, apparently there are over 140 studies showing that natural immunity is superior to vaccination. And multiple studies that show if you get vaccinated after having Covid you have a 2 - 4 fold increased risk of having adverse side effects. I would have to read up on the studies and compare them with counter studies, but that's not information published in your typical media source is it?


So Rogan gets dunked on about that shit you parroted from his podcast and now you believe it?  


Reznor said:


> I do think there's a problem with the fact that items of public discourse we feel as though everyone should have made up their mind and we treat where they are right now as the end verdict.
> 
> If we talk about an item that is not central public discourse and not a decided political or cultural proxy battleground, there's a lot more tolerance to having back and forth to flesh out the idea.
> 
> Ideally if someone tells us theyre hesitant about the vaccine, we should simply be able to have a brief dialogue to explain why they should take the vaccine. if it's an object that's a hot button issue, then people tend to assume that everyone is as dug into the issue as they are... Doubly so now that the chief concern people have when they hear a wrong perspective is being worried that someone else will hear it.


I mean, you're not wrong but FUCK YOU I'M RIGHT!


Oddjutsu said:


> Maybe if everyone involved with the corona wasn't so fucking dodgy audiences wouldn't give Joe Rogan the time of day about vaccine shit


Nah, he was around long before this vaxx shit, he had a loyal base


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I missed this.   I have it on SNES and have gotten every ending.   Great game


Bruh you don't engage the trolls  they're just a broken record of "I triggurrd u". Rookie move

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2022)

I mean, putting aside the fact that I think that this is misplaced activism energy that even if successful would be a meaningless victory at best, compared to activism around things like unions, healthcare and police reform that would have real impact:

This is also very unlikely to work. 
1. It's pretty clear that a vast majority of Joe Rogan's critics have never listened to him and are pretty content with judgements based on heresay. It's not like he's losing audience.

2. It's hard to tell how much of this is organic and how much of this is based on legacy media like CNN threatened by Rogan's larger audience - but in the minds of much of Joe Rogan's audience, it's definitely the latter so this only is gonna make them wanna subscribe harder.

3. I feel like the kind of people that are wrapped up in this have a high attention span and long memory for cancelling individuals, but not for cancelling services. 
They can discard once beloved icons like Joss whedon or Louis CK or Chris Pratt eternally without redemption, but good luck getting them to even attempt to avoid Amazon or Nestle. Sure, Joe Rogan's an enemy for life with this camp now, but most aren't going to delete Spotify no matter how harmful they think Joe Rogan is if it's even slightly more convenient than another service.
(Of course, this problem could be solved by money instead of propaganda. If you're an Illuminati Globalist oligarch at CNN, you just start a new Spotify with a generous cash infusion to make it cheaper at first and partner with other services that share the agenda to make it more convenient)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Thats fascinating.   I would think you'd be agaunst corporate interests forcing someone to release a statement.  I suppose since its for your side you see nothing wrong.



I am, but I admire the brilliant play by Spotify here. They are having their cake and eating it, and Rogan will carry on being Rogan. I noted other big boys, like the Rock, are also backing Rogan.

If they start using this as a pretext to censorship, then I am staunchly against them. However, I'm seeing things differently (what they've done here).

It's not about sides for me.

A sidenote, I'm mulling adding Spotify shares to my collection


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 1, 2022)

Reznor said:


> I mean, putting aside the fact that I think that this is misplaced activism energy that even if successful would be a meaningless victory at best, compared to activism around things like unions, healthcare and police reform that would have real impact:
> 
> This is also very unlikely to work.
> 1. It's pretty clear that a vast majority of Joe Rogan's critics have never listened to him and are pretty content with judgements based on heresay. It's not like he's losing audience.
> ...


Easier to be on the outrage bandwagon than to actually be a force for change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

Reznor said:


> I mean, putting aside the fact that I think that this is misplaced activism energy that even if successful would be a meaningless victory at best, compared to activism around things like unions, healthcare and police reform that would have real impact:
> 
> This is also very unlikely to work.
> 1. It's pretty clear that a vast majority of Joe Rogan's critics have never listened to him and are pretty content with judgements based on heresay. It's not like he's losing audience.
> ...


>discard Louis ck with no redemption 
>literally was nominated for a Grammy this year

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

I'll just leave this here 


I'll let you figure out why Rogan is more appealing than them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> I'll let you figure out why Rogan is more appealing than them.


Isnt it in part because Rogans show is free and accessible through phone and YouTube while all these other require owning a television or comp as well as a cable subscription?  Those numbers seem disingenuous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Isnt it in part because Rogans show is free and accessible through phone and YouTube while all these other require owning a television or comp as well as a cable subscription?  Those numbers seem disingenuous



No, iirc, you subscribe to Spotify for $9.99 a month

Those figures are from Spotify, not the other mediums as far as I know

Also, CNN and Fox are free as far as I know, I get them here in the UK and pay zero.

Edit: Also, forgot to mention after Rogan joined Spotify gained 28 million new subscribers (I'm pretty sure they're payers). Not all are for Rogan, bit a significant number would be.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> I'll let you figure out why Rogan is more appealing than them.


Trump was also elected president. It was no mystery as to why. It's just disappointing and a bad reflection on the character of america. Same thing applies here.

What his popularity won't do is make him more authentic. All it will do is help spread misinformation. It's not something to be celebrated really.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> No, iirc, you subscribe to Spotify for $9.99 a month
> 
> Those figures are from Spotify, not the other mediums as far as I know
> 
> ...


Uh 

You do know you can listen to podcasts with a free spotify subscription. The 9.99 premium is only for music.  Please dont come at me like you know what youre talking about when you fuck up the very first sentence

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

Cnn and fox news are not free in the states either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> Trump was also elected president. It was no mystery as to why. It's just disappointing and a bad reflection on the character of america. Same thing applies here.
> 
> What his popularity won't do is make him more authentic. All it will do is help spread misinformation. It's not something to be celebrated really.



You're clutching there, my guy.

If you watch Rogan, you'll understand he's fairly neutral. He has good conversations with his guests for 3 hrs, that's why he's appealing. Not sure how much of that is misinformation, since he's letting the guest do the talking, like the good doctor.



Parallax said:


> Uh
> 
> You do know you can listen to podcasts with a free spotify subscription. The 9.99 premium is only for music.  Please dont come at me like you know what youre talking about when you fuck up the very first sentence



Show me the proof.

Also, you conveniently ignored the part of CNN and Fox. 

You the man


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Please dont come at me like you know what youre talking about when you fuck up the very first *sentence*


For some strange reason i read that as sentience and had to go over this post like 3 times


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> You're clutching there, my guy.
> 
> If you watch Rogan, you'll understand he's fairly neutral. He has good conversations with his guests for 3 hrs, that's why he's appealing. Not sure how much of that is misinformation, since he's letting the guest do the talking, like the good doctor.
> 
> ...


Are you a fucking moron?!?!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> You're clutching there, my guy.
> 
> If you watch Rogan, you'll understand he's fairly neutral. He has good conversations with his guests for 3 hrs, that's why he's appealing. Not sure how much of that is misinformation, since he's letting the guest do the talking, like the good doctor.


I did listen to him. I would explain, but other posters here did a great job of explaining that, especially samus.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

Oh wow, you even used the highlight feature on the URL


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

You know what thats probably why the premium subs went up, bunch of rubes thought you had to pay to get rogan and finessed them


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Are you a fucking moron?!?!



Since you're triggered, I'm sure it's evident who is, no 



Jim said:


> I did listen to him. I would explain, but other posters here did a great job of explaining that, especially samus.



The podcast in question or in general 

I listen to him from time to time, bit mostly on the MMA stuff.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> The podcast in question or in general
> 
> I listen to him from time to time, bit mostly on the MMA stuff.


Not the podcast, just him in general.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Since you're triggered, I'm sure it's evident who is, no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calling someone an idiot doesn't mean one is mad it means he's observing the person he is engaging with and pointing out that they are being an idiot.  Simply regurgitating no U isnt a valid observation into if one is upset or not. 

Also i know i got you because this is all you got after i debunked your strident ignorant posts so i understand needing to deflect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I missed this.   I have it on SNES and have gotten every ending.   Great game


Ok, fair enough. You were sane 25 years ago.



Parallax said:


> Calling someone an idiot doesn't mean one is mad it means he's observing the person he is engaging with and pointing out that they are being an idiot.  Simply regurgitating no U isnt a valid observation into if one is upset or not.



Stealing my material? Pretty sure I used this on you.


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Calling someone an idiot doesn't mean one is mad it means he's observing the person he is engaging with and pointing out that they are being an idiot.  Simply regurgitating no U isnt a valid observation into if one is upset or not.
> 
> Also i know i got you because this is all you got after i debunked your strident ignorant posts so i understand needing to deflect



The fact you think you debunked my posts speaks volumes of your ignorance, and the lashing out it, doubly so.

It seems you have an issue understanding the play Spotify played which I explained (how I understood it). You then went onto claim I was okay with it because it was my side.

The next attempt was to use the free card, which is also meh as we get CNN and Fox for free as well. And those are interested in them can easily stream them for free.

That too was a misfire on your part, yet I let it slide as I wanted to remain cordial. I could've just presented charts or increased numbers of paid subscribers since Rogan joined, but I didn't for that reason.

Your gotcha is more akin to blowing both of your feet off with a rocket launcher.

Anyway, next time you try and act arrogant, at least know wtf you're talking about.


I know you missed it, but the figures I presented in the guardian link were for paid subscribers. Since Rogan joined they increased their *premium* subscribers by 28 million. Scroll back through and contrast the jump from July (from the verge link) to the last quarter and you'll be able to reconcile the figures




ShinAkuma said:


> Ok, fair enough. You were sane 25 years ago.



Seems to be the case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> The fact you think you debunked my posts speaks volumes of your ignorance, and the lashing out it, doubly so.
> 
> It seems you have an issue understanding the play Spotify played which I explained (how I understood it). You then went onto claim I was okay with it because it was my side.
> 
> ...



Who cares if you get cnn or foxnews free?  In america you need a paid subscription.  

And how did it misfire you're the one who had that to listen to Rogan had to get spotify premium which i debunked.


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

What Joe Rogan Controversy? Spotify Surges As Expert Declares Stock Undervalued After $10 Billion Crash​


> Since its founding in 2006, Spotify has become the world’s most popular audio streaming service, with more than 381 million active users, 172 paying subscribers and 70 million tracks on the platform. Though it’s long focused on music, the company has more recently turned to podcasting in a bid to grow its business, acquiring audio company Podz for $50 million in June and exclusive licensing rights for “The Joe Rogan Experience” in a $100 million deal one year earlier.





> *In October, the firm  the Rogan podcast, which attracts an  11 million viewers per episode, contributed to an overall increase in third-quarter revenue*.




B..b..but it's free, yet generating revenue for Spotify

Anybody interested in the whole article can follow the link for more details.



Parallax said:


> Who cares if you get cnn or foxnews free?  In america you need a paid subscription.
> 
> And how did it misfire you're the one who had that to listen to Rogan had to get spotify premium which i debunked.



Read above, kid, you tried to shit on his viewership using the free argument. So Rogan increased premium subscribers an people became paid members to listen to him, whether free or not. Just like CNN and Fox can be viewed for free.

You didn't debunk anything though, I asked a question, this  means what exactly, kid?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2022)

Regardless of if Joe Rogan is a bad actor or is a net negative on the political landscape (I'd say I'm relatively neutral on this currently leaning against JRs opposition), I'm prefer firm on having independent media and people moving away from corporate media is generally a good thing.



I don't care as much about JR so much as the precedent that it sets. There's a pretty strong establishment attack angle, and the more organic attacks on JR generally aren't watching what they say about it and tunnel visioning on the current opponent. It's sort of the same problem that I had with people that overreach on January 6th response that lead to increasing the DC police budget and authority after spending the last year fighting against expanding police power and expanding domestic terrorism laws* - sacrificing legitimate leftist priorities for the sake of symbolic liberal cultural victories.

I feel like situations like this are lose-lose for the actual left since either liberals side with authority to fortify them or else conservatives are emboldened and retaliate against leftist priorities instead of just liberal icons. I don't see a real positive outcome from this.



* (For any rightie reading this part and jumping in on my left infighting, this doesn't make "the left" hypocrites, the correct answer is that the police were ineffective here so shouldn't get more funding and there were all ready domestic terrorism laws that weren't used so we don't need to add more)


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2022)

Reznor said:


> (Of course, this problem could be solved by money instead of propaganda. If you're an Illuminati Globalist oligarch at CNN, you just start a new Spotify with a generous cash infusion to make it cheaper at first and partner with other services that share the agenda to make it more convenient)



Oh, should've known that they'd be ahead of me here lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

I still refuse to get spotify premium.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> You do?!?!?



Jim should never have been allowed in the cafe, it corrupted him.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> "zero measurable damage." My God you're so slimey with your language. No one is saying it's just one episode ffs. No one in this thread is arguing for Rogan to go to court. Again, you love to set up strawmen. And Fauci? Lmao dude you love setting up false equivalenices all over this thread and try to make it so nonchalant. Instead of actually addressing any of the criticism, and because you rather not think about it, your own solution is basically "hey everyone has been wrong at one point or time in this pandemic, leave the anti-vaxxers alone." You know someone is being deceitful when they conflate evolving and changing information with misinformation. You're trying to set a standard of truth that is impossible to attain, especially in the context of a global pandemic with a novel virus. You do this in order to try to set up false equivalencies and to try to discredit anyone that criticizes you on your crap. By the way, to say Rogan is full of shit is not censorship - it's criticism. Censorship is simply a matter of where to draw the line. We do this regarding other topics across multiple platforms already (hello Holocaust denialism). For Spotify, I guarantee you that if they haven't invested so much money in Rogan, they would've dropped him.



So just to be clear your specific criticism here is criticism about the covid episodes being wrong information and rogan not challenging them, about rogan maybe being inconsistent or deceptive with his affable "I'm just asking questions" attitude (as you said he did bring Gupta on in part to complain about how CNN treated him), and when you mentioned rogan being dangerous and alluded to accountability problems with him, you're not getting into these broader issues I'm talking about, cancel culture, spotify, the broader issues I and others were already talking about in the thread before you came in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 1, 2022)

dergeist said:


> What Joe Rogan Controversy? Spotify Surges As Expert Declares Stock Undervalued After $10 Billion Crash​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is completely free to listen to him, tho. Spotify's model is a subscription based one, so yeah, JRE is gonna bring new listeners and new subscribers


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> It is completely free to listen to him, tho. Spotify's model is a subscription based one, so yeah, JRE is gonna bring new listeners and new subscribers



I already know that (looked it up), my point is he has drawn in *premium* subscribers and helped increase Spotify revenues. His mere presence on the platform did that and people decided to get premium because of him (Spotify be telling us). It is likely so they can download his 3hr or so length podcasts and listen to them during the journey or whatever.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 1, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> So just to be clear your specific criticism here is criticism about the covid episodes being wrong information and rogan not challenging them, about rogan maybe being inconsistent or deceptive with his affable "I'm just asking questions" attitude (as you said he did bring Gupta on in part to complain about how CNN treated him), and when you mentioned rogan being dangerous and alluded to accountability problems with him, you're not getting into these broader issues I'm talking about, cancel culture, spotify, the broader issues I and others were already talking about in the thread before you came in.


Please for the love of God focus on what is being discussed between you and me. This is basically the third time that you haven't addressed any of my specific points and I'm tired of repeating myself, especially with the way you dishonestly frame things. And I already told you what I wanted done.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Please for the love of God focus on what is being discussed between you and me. This is basically the third time that you haven't addressed any of my specific points and I'm tired of repeating myself, especially with the way you dishonestly frame things. And I already told you what I wanted done.



You said I was changing the subject from covid evasively when I was only talking about the same thing I've been talking about the whole thread, then you replied to a post where I neither mentioned you nor quoted you as though it was a continuing bad-faith diatribe against you, and now you respond to an aggressively neutral level-set of a post as though I'm still trying to avoid the points you're talking about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

This is why i don't engage with bad faith actors sincerely

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> This is why i don't engage with bad faith actors sincerely


Says the king of bad faith actors?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 1, 2022)

rei is indeed a baffling individual


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

ShinAkuma said:


> Says the king of bad faith actors?



Thats rich coming from you rofl but then again you're not very bright

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 1, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Thats rich coming from you rolf but then again you're not very bright


Too easy.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> Please for the love of God focus on what is being discussed between you and me. This is basically the third time that you haven't addressed any of my specific points and I'm tired of repeating myself, especially with the way you dishonestly frame things. And I already told you what I wanted done.


how could Jim put him on ignore! :


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> how could Jim put him on ignore! :


Yep, you can only watch him dance around issues and try to drag things toward the topic he actually wants to discuss (because it's easier) so many times.

When some of us started to place him on ignore it was like we were being too harsh on one of the good conservatives or the ones who was trying to be polite. 

Being polite while advocating for bigotry isn't really being polite.


----------



## Yuji (Feb 1, 2022)

N said:


> Not that his contributions four decades ago gives him any more authority than others in the field when it comes to COVID vaccines



Well yes it does, but as I said he has spent his life developing vaccines and working in virology and done over a hundred clinical trials, he is one of the most qualified people in the world to talk about  vaccines. But as he said in the podcast he isn't trying to tell people what to think, he is giving people information that they might not have so that they can think for themselves.



N said:


> You don't have to be a pilot to call one out for flying too close to the ground, and you certainly don't have to be a virologist to call one out for spreading misinformation.



I didn't say you had to be, I said since you (and most other people who don't want him to be allowed to talk) may not understand the studies, all you can do is argue based on what you've heard from some other authority in the field. But that doesn't stop him from being an authority with decades of experience and knowledge which more than gives him the right to be heard.


N said:


> Joe doesn't have to get a masters in the field and challenge him word-for-word before bringing him on, but you can bring up statistics that doesn't align with his views and ask his input on it.



It's an interview, not a debate, he doesn't have to do any of that but here's an example of part of the conversation

*Rogan*: _''But surely there is evidence that the vaccine helps with long Covid''_
*Malone*: _''I have not seen a peer reviewed publication that supports this, but if you have had prior Covid and natural immunity, you have a higher risk of adverse events from the jab and there are 141 studies that support this''_

What part of that is misinformation? And why shouldn't he be allowed to say this?

Another example:

*Malone*: _"Natural immunity is between 6 - 13x more effective at preventing hospitalisation than any current vaccine as supported by the Israeli study and many others''_
*Rogan*: _"The CDC disputed this with their own study, and confirmed that wasn't true"_
*Malone*: _"The CDC's study was much smaller in sample size and less rigorous, they also had intrinsic bias given that it was a government funded study, and it is still overshadowed by the 140 studies that show otherwise"_

Again, why is this an issue?



N said:


> It's not about "not liking their opinions and trying to oppress the right," it's about platforming individuals who spread dangerous rhetoric that kills people almost entirely unchallenged.



Rhetoric alone doesn't kill people, it's entirely up to them as free thinking adults whether they listen to someone. You don't have the right to decide what people can and can't listen to.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> So just to be clear your specific criticism here is criticism about the covid episodes being wrong information and rogan not challenging them, about rogan maybe being inconsistent or deceptive with his affable "I'm just asking questions" attitude (as you said he did bring Gupta on in part to complain about how CNN treated him), and when you mentioned rogan being dangerous and alluded to accountability problems with him, you're not getting into these broader issues I'm talking about, cancel culture, spotify, the broader issues I and others were already talking about in the thread before you came in.


Reducing arguments down to overly broad, vague buzzwords doesn't help clarify the issue, it just bogs it with pre-existing baggage.
He gave a pretty explicit post on what he meant, so just calling it "cancel culture" is moving backwards in the conversation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

I wonder how they'll reconcile informed consent and censorship. Clear cognitive dissonance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Reznor said:


> Reducing arguments down to overly broad, vague buzzwords doesn't help clarify the issue





Samus Aran said:


> strawmen false equivalenices "hey everyone has been wrong at one point or time in this pandemic, leave the anti-vaxxers alone" false equivalencies to discredit anyone that criticizes you on your crap hello Holocaust denialism

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

I am optimistic thank you.

This thread will turn out positively in the end, I just have to keep at it.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 1, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I am optimistic thank you.
> 
> This thread will turn out positively in the end, I just have to keep at it.


By not addressing anything and drawing false equivalence. Bravo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2022)

I am kind of curious what he even thinks cancel culture is? Like if I decide as an artist not to post on a site because they stand for something I think is bad or because they have someone else on there who does, is that now cancel culture? If I cancel my cable subscription because they have channels that preach hate, is that now cancel culture. 

It seems to me that the words cancel culture just mean "someone disagreed with a thing I like and this phrase seems to one viewed as bad by the right segment of the population to illicit the desired response."


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Samus Aran said:


> By not addressing anything and drawing false equivalence. Bravo.



That's apparently because I'm not talking about what you're talking about.

I'm not sure how to reset here but you're telling me I'm not talking about what you're talking about so that's why I'm not talking about what you're talking about. I'm not dragging you along my argument telling people this is what you're saying. In fact this point you made,



> You're trying to set a standard of truth that is impossible to attain, especially in the context of a global pandemic with a novel virus.



was my point too. That's what I was arguing in the post where I did not mention you or quote you. Again I was talking about this stuff before you came in and now I'm continuing to talk about this stuff. I don't know what different internet bubbles we may or may not be experiencing this story in but in my media bubble there's only a cursory acknowledgment of the covid controversy itself and far and away more jibberjabber about "cancel culture" or corporate media vs rogan and the angles I've been bringing up in the thread. You can even see that in the krystal and sagaar video I linked, they're talking about the same thing I'm talking about and they are also talking about it independent of you, they don't even know you probably.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 1, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am kind of curious what he even thinks cancel culture is? Like if I decide as an artist not to post on a site because they stand for something I think is bad or because they have someone else on there who does, is that now cancel culture? If I cancel my cable subscription because they have channels that preach hate, is that now cancel culture.
> 
> It seems to me that the words cancel culture just mean "someone disagreed with a thing I like and this phrase seems to one viewed as bad by the right segment of the population to illicit the desired response."


Yup. And like I said before, theres a difference between cancelling and criticism. There's also a bad faith presentation between evolving info and misinfo.  We saw this defense unironically at play in Rogan's video addressing the controversy.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Speaking of evolving info, I didn't listen to the peter mccullough episode but in the robert malone ep malone mentioned that mccullough revised an earlier point he made that turned out to be wrong (apparently mccullough argued in his appearance that you can't get covid twice). Which should be encouraging. To whatever degree.


----------



## afg (Feb 1, 2022)

Hello, my name is Roe Jogan. I own the biggest podcast in the world. Every episode I put out is watched and listened to by millions upon millions of people. Today I’ve invited Dr. Schlegel, professor of head trauma, to talk about whether wearing bicycle helmets truly protect against brain injuries.

Listen man, I’m just asking questions. I know plenty of people who have hit their head on the pavement and came out of it unscathed. And I also know some people that told me their balance was thrown off by the helmet and it made them prone to more accidents. But I’m a neutral observer.  If you watch my show for medical advice, you‘re an idiot. I’m a mixed martial arts commentator that likes DMT and elk meat. Let’s be real.

Anyway, here is our guest to provide you with medical advice. He believes, like me, that helmets are gay.  Heads are meant to be bruised a little bit, to become stronger. A sheltered head is a fragile one. If humans truly needed helmets, they’d be naturally born with it. Pull that shit up Jaimie. But I digress. I’m smoking copious amounts of weed ladies and gentlemen.

This will be the 485th installment of the “helmets are gay” series on the podcast. Sponsored by Onnit.

Oh and by the way, there is no measurable way to find out how many people out of the millions I regularly broadcast to decided not to wear helmets after watching one or more of my 485 ”helmets are gay” broadcasts, so you don’t have to worry. We’re just having a laugh. Signing off. [Outro music]

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

Strawman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

Strategically speaking now would be a bad time to mention I don't wear helmets.


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

"Lemme dunk on Joe Rogan by comparing rushed out vaccines with potential side effects to not wearing a helmet  "


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> "Lemme dunk on Joe Rogan by comparing rushed out vaccines with potential side effects to not wearing a helmet  "


The vaccines are quite safe. Have you seen side effects of other vaccines required for public schools and colleges?


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 1, 2022)

I dunno much about the issue removing song just because there is vaccine debate is dumb.

There will be religious , cultural opinion every one will potentially  say something controversial,   will spotify start removing them as well ?


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

Kingslayer said:


> I dunno much about the issue removing song just because there is vaccine debate is dumb.
> 
> There will be religious , cultural opinion every one will potentially  say something controversial,   will spotify start removing them as well ?


If people disregarded the vaccine misinformation that'd be one thing. Unfortunately, people take it seriously and it costs innocent people their lives as well as cost people and the country a great deal of money.

The vaccine misinformation has become so bad it is similar to a call to arms to start killing people

Spotify already had a policy to remove such information.


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> The vaccines are quite safe. Have you seen side effects of other vaccines required for public schools and colleges?


All long term side effects are impossible to know of. The vaccines haven't been released like previous vaccines have, they're irrelevant


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> All long term side effects are impossible to know of. The vaccines haven't been released like previous vaccines have, they're irrelevant


The active ingredient is not only something already contained within your body, but something your body actively produces without the vaccine already. 

if such a vaccine would cause long term side effects, you'd suffer them without the vaccine anyway.

This is different from previous vaccines whose active ingredients contain substances not found in your body.


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> The active ingredient is not only something already contained within your body, but something your body actively produces without the vaccine already.
> 
> if such a vaccine would cause long term side effects, you'd suffer them without the vaccine anyway.
> 
> This is different from previous vaccines whose active ingredients contain substances not found in your body.


Are you a medical expert? How do your credentials compare to Dr Robert Malone, who claims, when coupled with original antigenic sin, the vaccines may cause adverse affects?

Also Dr Gupta on JRE admitted that we have no way of knowing for certain all long term side effects. I don't recall him using your line of reasoning.

I'm not an expert, and I would like an open discussion on these hypotheses. Not only is censoring one side contrary to informed consent, it denies the nuance needed to be afforded to such a multifaceted issue like covid

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

I hope everyone's happy we're talking about covid again. _I_ wanted to talk about cancel culture / platforming / accountability in the internet age.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 1, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> Are you a medical expert? How do your credentials compare to Dr Robert Malone, who claims, when coupled with original antigenic sin, the vaccines may cause adverse affects?
> 
> Also Dr Gupta on JRE admitted that we have no way of knowing for certain all long term side effects. I don't recall him using your line of reasoning.
> 
> I'm not an expert, and I would like an open discussion on these hypotheses. Not only is censoring one side contrary to informed consent, it denies the nuance needed to be afforded to such a multifaceted issue like covid



As someone who is fully vaccinated and boosted, I already dealt with side effects for several days and already doing fine. Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 1, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> so yeah, JRE is gonna bring new listeners and new subscribers





dergeist said:


> I already know that (looked it up), my point is he has drawn in *premium* subscribers and helped increase Spotify revenues. His mere presence on the platform did that and people decided to get premium because of him (Spotify be telling us). It is likely so they can download his 3hr or so length podcasts and listen to them during the journey or whatever.


I already made that point


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> Are you a medical expert? How do your credentials compare to Dr Robert Malone, who claims, when coupled with original antigenic sin, the vaccines may cause adverse affects?
> 
> Also Dr Gupta on JRE admitted that we have no way of knowing for certain all long term side effects. I don't recall him using your line of reasoning.
> 
> I'm not an expert, and I would like an open discussion on these hypotheses. Not only is censoring one side contrary to informed consent, it denies the nuance needed to be afforded to such a multifaceted issue like covid


All the ingredients contained within the vaccines are readily available for you to examine. There are no closed doors, no secrets or anything hard to understand about these chemicals. As i've said, the active ingredient within this vaccine is something your body already readily produces. On top of this, no chemical from the original vaccine remains in your body after immunity. How long this immunity lasts is the only problem with the long term effects of the vaccine.

The virus itself can also produce similar effects to the vaccine, except at a much more dangerous scale, and possibly lethal. Even when not lethal, the virus itself leads to long term effects such as irreversible organ damage.

I've run into this line of argument before where they think they can speak as of they have the same credentials as the people they're quoting and not even understanding what they're saying. You simply found one doctor out of thousands who says something you like to hear. It doesn't make you right despite you trying to attack the credentials of the person you're taking to.


----------



## afg (Feb 1, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> "Lemme dunk on Joe Rogan by comparing rushed out vaccines with potential side effects to not wearing a helmet  "


Muh potential side effects. If you took your head out of antivax asses you might have noticed there are about a quadrillion doses of covid vaccines given out to people worldwide already. Keep holding out for a mass apocalypse delayed fallout reaction from a 2021 vaccine in 20 years while the rest of us carry on with normal life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

afg said:


> Muh potential side effects. If you took your head out of antivax asses you might have noticed there are about a quadrillion doses of covid vaccines given out to people worldwide already. Keep holding out for a mass apocalypse delayed fallout reaction from a 2021 vaccine in 20 years while the rest of us carry on with normal life.


I've listed the reasons I'm against the vaccine. Unfortunately it got taken down.

One of them is side effects down the line we don't know of, especially due to the rushed clinical trials process.

Another is how this disease is not dangerous to the overwhelming majority. 

Finally, fetal cell lines have been used to produce most of the vaccines, and is actually contained within at least one. That itself brings up a host of ethical issues religious people would not feel comfortable with.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> I've listed the reasons I'm against the vaccine. Unfortunately it got taken down.
> 
> One of them is side effects down the line we don't know of, especially due to the rushed clinical trials process.
> 
> ...


Moodbringer more like poo flinger


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> I've listed the reasons I'm against the vaccine. Unfortunately it got taken down.
> 
> One of them is side effects down the line we don't know of, especially due to the rushed clinical trials process.
> 
> ...


This entire post is misinformation

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## afg (Feb 1, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> I've listed the reasons I'm against the vaccine. Unfortunately it got taken down.


The reasons you gave are pretty bad.


GiantForehead said:


> One of them is side effects down the line we don't know of, especially due to the rushed clinical trials process.


If you’re concerned with unforeseen long term effects caused by the vaccine, you should be much more concerned with long term effects caused by a covid infection, which the vaccine protects against. Your risk assessment is completely off, and that’s being charitable.



GiantForehead said:


> Another is how this disease is not dangerous to the overwhelming majority.


It doesn’t have to be in order for the vaccines to be good.  The vaccines just have to be effective (they are) and safe (they are). An added bonus is the virus they protect against killing and hospitalizing enough people without it (it does).


GiantForehead said:


> Finally, fetal cell lines have been used to produce most of the vaccines, and is actually contained within at least one. That itself brings up a host of ethical issues religious people would not feel comfortable with.


I bet a million MyPillows that if you were offered a vaccine that doesn’t use nor in its production ever used anything fetal, you would still reject it, so I’ll chalk this up as a red herring.


If you argue that the vaccines are good and effective, but they shouldn’t be forced on anyone, you would have a relatively easy time building your case. But to take it a step further and be against the vaccines themselves, well, that makes you beyond reproach. Think of it this way, fellow Christ Jesus Patriot: our God Emperor Donald Trump single handedly invented the covid vaccine, and he’s an angel sent from heaven. It can’t be that bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 1, 2022)

ITT: Neil Young is trying to cancel Joe Rogan! Cancel culture is running rampant.

Meanwhile:



*crickets*

Look my final word on this topic:

Spotify was never gonna remove Joe Rogan. He makes them money and they invested a lot. I'm pretty sure Young just wanted to point this out and in a way that wouldn't hurt him much financially (Spotify has been notorious for poor payout to artists apparently). I think it was also a way to call out the platform for its hypocrisy given that they remove COVID conspiracism and anti-vaxx rhetoric already, but Rogan skirts by because well, again lets be honest, money. And for the umpteenth time, and I think @afg 's post on this sums up my thoughts as well, when you're someone with a platform that huge and you discuss topics you don't know shit about but has outside consequences during a global pandemic, you have to be much more careful with your rhetoric. And as I've stated before, not all positions deserve to be lent equal credence.

Ultimately what people here have done with Rogan has criticized him and know that it is really Spotify's decision to keep him or not. And given that they already invested so much in him that's not likely to change in terms of their partnership. To reiterate: simply having guests of the opposite opinion is not gonna alleviate anyone's concerns regarding him and his views about COVID.  What matters most is the rhetoric and how you address each side when you have an audience of millions and rivals to flat out exceeds some news networks. Intent is irrelevant when you're that big and peddling COVID misinfo. He's spreading misinfo and his argument in his response was basically "misinfo doesnt exist!" Meanwhile you have the likes of Rei trying to petty-fog the issue and when called out, tries to change the discussion or joke. Regardless, don't buy Rogan's excuse. Limbaugh also said he's just having a conversation and we knew how impactful (and bad) his rhetoric was on American discourse.

FFS, it's not censorship to ask for some accountability if you're reaching that many people and making so much money off of it, especially about COVID (global pandemic) that if messaging is handled poorly, lives get lost or at least vastly and negatively impacted. This is not a person that has to wade into topics he knows shit about. And lets be real, what's caused an explosive growth of his show during the past year - not because of random guests but rather because of the narrative he pushes through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

afg said:


> If you’re concerned with unforeseen long term effects caused by the vaccine, you should be much more concerned with long term effects caused by a covid infection, which the vaccine protects against. Your risk assessment is completely off, and that’s being charitable.



If the disease is little more than a cold, why should I need to get vaccinated when it will likely not affect me? Sure the risks of adverse affects from the vaccines are low, but why take that risk at all? If this was a polio vaccine during an outbreak , you may have a point.  



afg said:


> It doesn’t have to be in order for the vaccines to be good. The vaccines just have to be effective (they are) and safe (they are). An added bonus is the virus they protect against killing and hospitalizing enough people without it (it does


They carry the risk of unknown long term side effects. Dr Sanjay Gupta has admitted we have no way of knowing what such effects will be. Why? Because we didn't run these through traditional clinical trials. 

Also the producers of these vaccines are exempt from prosecution following any injury from their product. If it's safe, why is this necessary? 

Also what does safe mean? The majority? The overwhelming majority? Ultimately, a small number will experience adverse effects from treatment they were coerced into. They'll also have no legal recourse. That itself is a tragedy.



afg said:


> I bet a million MyPillows that if you were offered a vaccine that doesn’t use nor in its production ever used anything fetal, you would still reject it, so I’ll chalk this up as a red herring


Ah, let's just gloss over a major ethical issue. Tell me, should those who don't support abortion be compelled to take a vaccine which has used, or contain, fetal cell lines(child aborted in the 70s for non-medical reasons), in order to gain some protection against a relatively harmless disease?

Also I never claimed to be against vaccines, my argument has always been from the stance of skepticism.

if you wanna take the vaccine, have at it. It makes complete sense why the elderly and the vulnerable would want it 

The buck stops at coercion and vitiating informed consent through censorship.


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

If there were mandatory vaccinations to stop an actual deadly disease outbreak, this would stand on utilitarian grounds. This isn't the case here - most people get over covid without issue. Certainly doesn't justify trouncing ones autonomy 

To reiterate - my stance is that of skepticism and anti mandates. Anti-vax is a misnomer


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

Also if I was in Liberia in 2014 I'd take an ebola vaccine in a heartbeat (assuming no fetal tissue use)


----------



## afg (Feb 1, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> I've listed the reasons I'm against the vaccine. Unfortunately it got taken down.





GiantForehead said:


> Also I never claimed to be against vaccines, my argument has always been from the stance of skepticism.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm just glad I never had to use my trump card.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 1, 2022)

'Vaccines' and 'the vaccine'. One is plural, the other features the definite article. Keep up.

E.g

"I'm against the war"

vs

"I'm against war"



afg said:


> If you argue that the vaccines are good and effective, but they shouldn’t be forced on anyone, you would have a relatively easy time building your case. But to take it a step further and be against the vaccines themselves, well, that makes you beyond reproach


This is what I was replying to. I don't claim vaccines aren't 'good', in terms of effectiveness anyway. Does it help against covid? Probably

Am I against the vaccine? Yes. It contains fetal cells, thats an ethical no-go zone.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Feb 2, 2022)

afg said:


> Hello, my name is Roe Jogan. I own the biggest podcast in the world. Every episode I put out is watched and listened to by millions upon millions of people. Today I’ve invited Dr. Schlegel, professor of head trauma, to talk about whether wearing bicycle helmets truly protect against brain injuries.


The doctor told my friend if she had a helmet on when she crashed her bike she "would of" broke her neck and died. So I'm glad Dr. Schlegel is finally checking in on this stuff.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Voyeur (Feb 2, 2022)

If there's one lesson I learned from the pandemic is that "everyone" is a medical doctor just like everyone is a food critic. [/ Casm]

I remember when someone  who spent years specializing in a particular field was respected. But apparently 10 minutes on YouTube, Twitter and Facebook allows you to say "nah, that's bullshit".


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

afg said:


> I bet a million MyPillows that if you were offered a vaccine that doesn’t use nor in its production ever used anything fetal, you would still reject it, so I’ll chalk this up as a red herring.


Fetal cells being an ingredient in vaccines is a really old popular anti-vax myth that keeps getting thrown around. Using a fetal cell in this vaccine would be counterproductive as it would inhibit the production of the protein and delivery towards cells. The delivery was one of the main issues with developing this vaccine. This is why they're using lipid cells and some plant extracted chemicals to do this.


----------



## afg (Feb 2, 2022)

Jim said:


> Fetal cells being an ingredient in vaccines is a really old popular anti-vax myth that keeps getting thrown around. Using a fetal cell in this vaccine would be counterproductive as it would inhibit the production of the protein and delivery towards cells. The delivery was one of the main issues with developing this vaccine. This is why they're using lipid cells and some plant extracted chemicals to do this.


It's not an ingredient _in_ vaccines, but it has been used for the production of many different types of vaccines. Regardless, it's a red herring, because vaccines exist that haven't used any fetal cells in their production process and I don't see antivaxxers particularly giving a fuck. Antivax is a mental psychosis that looks for excuses for why the scary needle thingy is bad and this is one of them. It's more efficient to cut to the heart of the matter with their gripes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 2, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yuji (Feb 2, 2022)

Just in the middle of the Dr. Sanjay Gupta, damn I can really see why the left were upset about this Joe is *embarrassing* this guy.

He just pulled up a study from the University of California that showed boys aged 12 - 15 are 6.1x more likely to suffer from heart problems after a second dose of vaccine than they are from being hospitalised after getting Covid. Dr. Gupta is currently stuttering his response.

I wouldn't have even known about this study if not for the Joe Rogan podcast, thank god for freedom of information.

Also about ivermectin:

Rogan: _"does it bother you that your network lied about ivermectin being a horse de-wormer?"_
Gupta: _"yeah they shouldn't have said that"_

Awesome so CNN's own doctor shut this narrative down, but did they stop the claims? No I believed they doubled down. Weird.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe they should have, I don't know, found a way to control what the guy could and couldn't say on their platform before letting him on there? They deserve whatever happens to them at this point. He's been a soft headed fool for years and spreading misinformation and they jumped on the chance to get him on their platform.
> 
> No one should feel bad for them if it bites them in the ass.


He wouldn't have agreed to that.  Spotify knows how much money they make off of him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Voyeur (Feb 2, 2022)

Bruh, nobody cares that Rogan owned Gupta on his podcast. Gupta knew he was going into the lions den by accepting Rogans invitation and Gupta is a paid CNN employee, so any analysis done by him is going to be skewed to their agenda. CNN does have an agenda against rogan, but to think that there's a narrative being pushed that taking the vaccine makes you a good little sheep is willfully ignorant and stupid. But hey, if you want to get COVID because muh defenses then go for it.  I'm sure Darwin won't mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 2, 2022)

Its 2022 and you still have people repeating vaccine misinformation from 2020.  


It's like the morden day measles truthers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 2, 2022)

Death Certificate said:


> Its 2022 and you still have people repeating vaccine misinformation from 2020.
> 
> 
> It's like the morden day measles truthers


I hope they get measles and go blind literally instead of figuratively.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yuji (Feb 2, 2022)

Just listening to the Dr. Peter McCullough podcast, apparently ivermectin is the first line of defence in Japan, it was attributed to crushing the curve in Mexico, Peru and India.

I've also learned that one of the first vaccine trials in Australia actually started giving false positive results for HIV. Now it was a *false *positive but gives you a little more insight into some of the reasons people are sceptical about vaccinations









						Covid: Australian vaccine abandoned over false HIV response
					

Trials of the Australian vaccine returned false-positive HIV tests, but did not harm participants.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Also, Dr. McCullough gave an open invite to debate someone on Rogan's show about vaccines. Joe said he would try to make it happen, later on in the podcast with Dr. Robert Malone, Joe said that *not a single person* accepted his invitation to debate them on the podcast. So for all the people saying 'Joe should get someone on to debate them', he _tried_ but no one stepped up. 

In fact the only doctor who did step up to (sort of) debate was Sanjay Gupta, and we all know how that turned out. Joe turned him into a laughing stock.

Hopefully since Joe has now issued an open invitation to anyone with an opposing view to come on his podcast, we'll get to see more. It's pretty cool that Joe has done that, since we know that his opponents wouldn't. People who are trying to silence Joe generally only talk to people that agree with them or who won't challenge them. At least Joe actually has the balls to debate people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

That reminds me of when Trump used to claim that John Oliver called him 9 times to try to be in his show


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2022)

Yuji said:


> Also, Dr. McCullough gave an open invite to debate someone on Rogan's show about vaccines. Joe said he would try to make it happen, later on in the podcast with Dr. Robert Malone, Joe said that *not a single person* accepted his invitation to debate them on the podcast. So for all the people saying 'Joe should get someone on to debate them', he _tried_ but no one stepped up.



That's part of the social algebra everyone's doing where you have to figure out whether it's worth it to platform someone and then whether you'll be in trouble for engaging with the wrong person. They might have wanted to debate him, just not in public with their name splashed on the screen. 

The only time I remember a debate ep on rogan was with graham hancock and a skeptic and it was a mess. That might be why rogan hasn't done any more debate style shows since.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 2, 2022)

@GiantForehead @Yuji @reiatsuflow As this guy puts it, those who keep getting their info from conservative pundits who don't give a shit about the lives of others are fucked.




> To say that someone is killing Republicans and Trump supporters in this country sounds like a conspiracy theory gone crazy. It is the kind of conspiracy theory that should be banned by Facebook and Twitter.
> But the evidence is overwhelming.
> People in counties that voted for Donald Trump in 2020 are dying at much higher rates from COVID-19 than people who live in counties that voted for Joe Biden, according to a .
> “Since May 2021, people living in counties that voted heavily for Donald Trump during the last presidential election have been nearly three times as likely to die from COVID-19 as those who live in areas that went for now-President Biden,” NPR wrote in its report.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> @GiantForehead @Yuji @reiatsuflow As this guy puts it, those who keep getting their info from conservative pundits who give a shit about the lives of others are fucked.



*who _don't_ give a shit about the lives of others

You couldn't even get your bait right


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2022)

Although this brings up a tangent about why not giving a shit is a bad thing since I would never want to receive shit from someone. Shit has to be one of the top five worst things you could give someone. @DemonDragonJ what do you think about this


----------



## Eros (Feb 2, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Although this brings up a tangent about why not giving a shit is a bad thing since I would never want to receive shit from someone. Shit has to be one of the top five worst things you could give someone. @DemonDragonJ what do you think about this


They have websites for sending shit to people anonymously.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2022)

@NeoTerraKnight sorry if I was being a dick but we all have our misinformation. 


The covid megathread's still right there for anyone who's curious, you can see all our poster hot takes over the course of the pandemic and who's retrospectively right and wrong may surprise you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 2, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> @NeoTerraKnight sorry if I was being a dick but we all have our misinformation.
> 
> 
> The covid megathread's still right there for anyone who's curious, you can see all our poster hot takes over the course of the pandemic and who's retrospectively right and wrong may surprise you.


You think I am lying? I can provide proof that such a site exists. Do you want to know the name?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 3, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> @NeoTerraKnight sorry if I was being a dick but we all have our misinformation.
> 
> 
> The covid megathread's still right there for anyone who's curious, you can see all our poster hot takes over the course of the pandemic and who's retrospectively right and wrong may surprise you.



Without going into a culture war as usual, right?


----------



## dergeist (Feb 3, 2022)

Yuji said:


> Also, Dr. McCullough gave an open invite to debate someone on Rogan's show about vaccines. Joe said he would try to make it happen, later on in the podcast with Dr. Robert Malone, Joe said that *not a single person* accepted his invitation to debate them on the podcast. So for all the people saying 'Joe should get someone on to debate them', he _tried_ but no one stepped up.



Oh my, maybe we should book in the experts that sit on FV.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eros (Feb 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> like fertilizer?


No. Like as an unwanted gift as revenge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yuji (Feb 3, 2022)

This is worth looking at; Jon Stewart is from the golden era of the left when it was filled with intellectuals like Christopher Hitchens, Stephen Fry etc. And not the crybaby, entitled, mentally ill generation that currently runs the show right now who only want to hear people who agree with them.

Those were the people who were actually interested in the pursuit of truth, so they would always bring people on who have contrary opinions and debate instead of just trying to silence them. Now Stephen Fry and Jon Stewart actually stand against the left and cancel culture which is nice to see because it shows that they weren't ever just trying to push politics.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2022)

Yuji said:


> This is worth looking at; Jon Stewart is from the golden era of the left when it was filled with intellectuals like Christopher Hitchens, Stephen Fry etc. And not the crybaby, entitled, mentally ill generation that currently runs the show right now who only want to hear people who agree with them.
> 
> Those were the people who were actually interested in the pursuit of truth, so they would always bring people on who have contrary opinions and debate instead of just trying to silence them. Now Stephen Fry and Jon Stewart actually stand against the left and cancel culture which is nice to see because it shows that they weren't ever just trying to push politics.


There are plenty of people on the left who post readily available information for people to view. In fact, youtube even posts facts under covid related videos and twitter does similar under tweets. the amount of information the left gives from reputable sources is quite massive, which is why when the right brings their "experts" it's like this big sensation because the opposing and wrong point isn't going to be accepted by such a vast amount of experts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 3, 2022)

Yuji said:


> This is worth looking at; Jon Stewart is from the golden era of the left when it was filled with intellectuals like Christopher Hitchens, Stephen Fry etc. And not the crybaby, entitled, mentally ill generation that currently runs the show right now who only want to hear people who agree with them.
> 
> Those were the people who were actually interested in the pursuit of truth, so they would always bring people on who have contrary opinions and debate instead of just trying to silence them. Now Stephen Fry and Jon Stewart actually stand against the left and cancel culture which is nice to see because it shows that they weren't ever just trying to push politics.



And you missed what Jon Stewart said if there's one positive thing about Rogan, is that he's not Tucker Carlson who doesn't want truth for people's sake. And last I recall, you agree with Tucker Carlson.




> “If you are an ideologue or if you are a dishonest person, that is the moment — like Tucker Carlson in that situation never would have looked it up. And would have given that look he gives like somebody is giving him a confusion enema. Like they’re just firing confusion up his ass. And Joe just went, _I don’t know, okay, I didn’t get that_. And that to me says, _Oh, that’s a person that you can engage with_.”



And if I were you, I rather STFU right now.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 3, 2022)

Jon Stewart sides with Joe Rogan as more artists leave Spotify: ‘This overreaction is a mistake’​








						Jon Stewart sides with Joe Rogan as more artists leave Spotify
					

Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, and more have removed their catalogues from the streaming platform




					www.independent.co.uk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuji (Feb 3, 2022)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> And last I recall, you agree with Tucker Carlson.



Agree with him on what? I know it's difficult for you, but adults can have different opinions on different things not just a hivemind.



NeoTerraKnight said:


> And if I were you, I rather STFU right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 3, 2022)

Yuji said:


> Agree with him on what? I know it's difficult for you, but adults can have different opinions on different things not just a hivemind.



Just telling you be freaking consistent, that's all.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 3, 2022)

Stewart mentioning how he used to get in trouble ("trouble") for talking to oreilly reminded me this stuff has always been in the ground with politics. I was a young teen when the daily show was taking off and I remember only a little bit. I think trevor noah also tries engaging with "dangerous" people now and then and he deals with the same blowback, especially if he wasn't mean enough or didn't own the person or didn't make the right maneuvers on whatever battleground we think is happening.

You don't always get it right, but it's a good instinct to engage. In terms of not always getting it right, bill maher had on milo yuannopoulos. Years ago he even had on some guy who was talking about a cure for cancer and that evidently turned out to be bullpunk because cancer still isn't cured.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Feb 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 3, 2022)

I do have an example of someone I think is spreading 'dangerous misinformation' or as close as you can get to spreading dangerous misinformation.

I don't really orient to ideas that way but as close as I can get - Dr. Carl Heart, the professor at Columbia who argues about redefining our outlook on drugs and drug use even with hard drugs like heroin.

That's the closest I can get and it still would never occur to me to do any of this stuff, any accountability or protest or holding to account of the people who interview with him, whoever platforms this specific message of his, whoever publishes his books.

It's almost a left brain / right brain thing; I've never had that thinking. I can understand gatekeeping kids from information (if rogan was having robert malone sit-downs with elementary school kids), but otherwise good luck keeping adults away from bad ideas.

In my day everyone was worried about the anarchist cookbook and sharing selective stories about people who actually built bombs from it to scare people into thinking a book was actually dangerous. Seems so quaint now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 3, 2022)

*I do support banning the communist manifesto but otherwise I'm clean


----------



## Eros (Feb 3, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> *I do support banning the communist manifesto but otherwise I'm clean


Then we should ban Mein Kampf along with Confederate and Nazi flags, and of course The Art of War and The Prince. Those books are too radical!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2022)

Has it been said yet that most industry artist don't even own majority share of their music?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 3, 2022)

Apparently neil young already sold his music numerous times but still owns it somehow. No idea.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 3, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Then we should ban Mein Kampf along with Confederate and Nazi flags, and of course The Art of War and The Prince. Those books are too radical!



No just communism.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> No just communism.


Yeah why would reaitsu have an issue with nazis, thats his constituency

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 3, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Although this brings up a tangent about why not giving a shit is a bad thing since I would never want to receive shit from someone. Shit has to be one of the top five worst things you could give someone. @DemonDragonJ what do you think about this



I am a zealous supporter of freedom of speech, but I am also an equally zealous supporter of proven science, so I am very glad that Neil Young is taking a stand against misinformation, and I hope that other artists follow his lead.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eros (Feb 3, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Yeah why would reaitsu have an issue with nazis, thats his constituency


I imagine him with blond hair and light blue eyes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 3, 2022)

I am blond and have blue eyes but that's not relevant.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 3, 2022)

My grandfather on my dad's side fought in ww2.

*long pause*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2022)

Around 70 episodes of Joe Rogan’s podcast mysteriously disappeared from Spotify on Friday, as spotted by , a web tool that tracks missing episodes. The show (and Spotify’s relationship to it) have faced heavy criticism over the past few weeks, but there’s no clear connection between that and the missing episodes, nor is there any immediately apparent link between the episodes that were removed. 

For anyone who’s taken the sanity-preserving step of muting the phrase “Joe Rogan” on Twitter, here’s a brief recap of what’s been going on: Spotify, which has been the exclusive home of The Joe Rogan Experience since the streaming giant , has taken a lot of heat from people accusing Rogan’s show of spreading misinformation about COVID-19 and vaccines (among many other things). Musicians like , , and  have pulled their music from the platform in protest, and Rogan himself  over the backlash it’s facing (while also defending his show). 

Spotify has also addressed the controversy, , and  to defend the company’s relationship with Rogan to employees.

All of that is why it’s _just a bit weird_ that a bunch of episodes have gone missing with seemingly no explanation. (To be clear, the term “a bunch” is relative — the show has over 1,700 numbered episodes.) A spot check done by _The Verge _on the data from JRE Missing showed that the episodes were indeed no longer on Spotify, even though they had been available to subscribers as recently as last year. 

Spotify didn’t immediately reply to _The Verge_’s request for comment on why the episodes were removed, and most of the explanations that immediately jump to mind don’t seem to hold water. The episodes removed on Friday aren’t new — the most recent one featured Gad Saad and aired in 2018, and the oldest was episode four of the show from 2010. Given that the episodes were released years before the pandemic, they’re unlikely to contain any of the COVID misinformation that’s caused the recent controversy. 

It’s almost certainly not a situation where the guests requested the episodes be taken down to avoid further association with Rogan, either — there are still seven episodes featuring Saad in Spotify’s archives, and  seems to imply he didn’t have anything to do with the episodes he featured in being taken down.

This isn’t the first time episodes have been removed from the JRE archives — _Insider_ reports that over 40 episodes disappeared in April last year. It was unclear why it happened at the time, but the situation is even stranger now given the... well, everything that’s going on.

Joe Rogan also didn’t immediately reply to _The Verge_’s request for comment. We’ll be sure to let you know if we hear back from him or Spotify.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Around 70 episodes of Joe Rogan’s podcast mysteriously disappeared from Spotify on Friday, as spotted by , a web tool that tracks missing episodes. The show (and Spotify’s relationship to it) have faced heavy criticism over the past few weeks, but there’s no clear connection between that and the missing episodes, nor is there any immediately apparent link between the episodes that were removed.
> 
> For anyone who’s taken the sanity-preserving step of muting the phrase “Joe Rogan” on Twitter, here’s a brief recap of what’s been going on: Spotify, which has been the exclusive home of The Joe Rogan Experience since the streaming giant , has taken a lot of heat from people accusing Rogan’s show of spreading misinformation about COVID-19 and vaccines (among many other things). Musicians like , , and  have pulled their music from the platform in protest, and Rogan himself  over the backlash it’s facing (while also defending his show).
> 
> ...


Nuts.  Now that the show is off of YouTube there is no way to access those episodes.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 4, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nuts.  Now that the show is off of YouTube there is no way to access those episodes.



They aren't scrubbed from the internet. Hell some of them for some reason (multiple alex jones episodes) are still up in full on the jre youtube channel. 

I won't post links because they're too dangerous.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nuts.  Now that the show is off of YouTube there is no way to access those episodes.


Wonderful.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 4, 2022)

This can't be how it works but is it possible the guests requested their episode (and association with jre) be removed?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Oh man..why did he release this terrible apology. I can't ever listen to an episode again and he has rare guest on there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2022)

Lololol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Lololol


Nig said he got dropped off in a black neighborhood and felt like he was in planet of the apes..

Dafuq bro...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nig said he got dropped off in a black neighborhood and felt like he was in planet of the apes..
> 
> Dafuq bro...


Bro ive known about these things for years but the truth is none of his white listeners care about that and fuck you gonna do about it?  It wasnt till Rogan went and became part of the eatablishment that these finally got revisited and taken down cause the block is hot

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

Yikes.  Well at least he addressed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Bro ive known about these things for years but the truth is none of his white listeners care about that and fuck you gonna do about it?  It wasnt till Rogan went and became part of the eatablishment that these finally got revisited and taken down cause the block is hot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nig said he got dropped off in a black neighborhood and felt like he was in planet of the apes..
> 
> Dafuq bro...


He told a half black guest he was lucky to have “the body of a black man and the mind of a white man”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> He told a half black guest he was lucky to have “the body of a black man and the mind of a white man”.


Wow, I've only watched a few episodes of his stuff and was unaware of this side of him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> He told a half black guest he was lucky to have “the body of a black man and the mind of a white man”.


What episode and who?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> What episode and who?


I'm not a good researcher but it took me less than a minute to find this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not a good researcher but it took me less than a minute to find this.


Thanks for the clip but it doesn't really answer my question.  It's before he had a proper studio setup though so it's probably over 10 years old.  Pretty stupid thing to say, but it doesn't reek of malicious racism.


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 5, 2022)

lol cucked out, now he deserves the cancel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Thanks for the clip but it doesn't really answer my question.  It's before he had a proper studio setup though so it's probably over 10 years old.  Pretty stupid thing to say, but it doesn't reek of malicious racism.


Right. It's good intentioned racism!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Right. It's good intentioned racism!


Or he just said some dumb shit.  Which happens alot if you've seen his recent comments.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Thanks for the clip but it doesn't really answer my question.  It's before he had a proper studio setup though so it's probably over 10 years old.  Pretty stupid thing to say, but it doesn't reek of malicious racism.


Nothing malicious about comparing a  black people to apes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

Death Certificate said:


> Nothing malicious about comparing a  black people to apes.


I'm not talking about that, I'm talking about the old clip.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Or he just said some dumb shit.  Which happens alot if you've seen his recent comments.


Well most racist aren't smart. Doesn't excuse saying white brains are superior.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 5, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> He told a half black guest he was lucky to have “the body of a black man and the mind of a white man”.


That's highly offensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nig said he got dropped off in a black neighborhood and felt like he was in planet of the apes..
> 
> Dafuq bro...


I told y’all he we racist. You didn’t know he said that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I'm not talking about that, I'm talking about the old clip.


Both clips are old. Still "body of a black man and mind of a white man" is straight up outing himself as a old school racist who can't picture a black people being intelligent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Feb 5, 2022)

I love this move.

Going from Spotify because one of their podcasters have on guests of various opinions on to Amazon where they won't spread "misinformation."  Mistreating their workers and busting unions is fair game though. They also sell Joe Rogan merch, but at least it's not the podcast. 

I will never understand the obsession of cancelling Joe Rogan. He's just a regular podcaster. Maybe the media should wonder why no one listens to them rather than trying to deplatform those that are listened to?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 5, 2022)

Joey diaz pretty much called it a year ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nig said he got dropped off in a black neighborhood and felt like he was in planet of the apes..
> 
> Dafuq bro...


In our city too. I’m curious to know what theatre/area he was talking about because the bridge has been gentrified for a little over a decade and the old United artists in south Philly, is in south Philly…


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I told y’all he we racist. You didn’t know he said that


Nope. Salute to the trolls who-- when they see a wounded celebrity, they release all his past transgressions to add gasoline to the flames.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 5, 2022)

This partly explains why he felt bad for roseanne.

But you guys aren't talking about his anecdote where he went to see a movie high in a black neighborhood and they were noisy and wild during the movie..? Rogan's brought that up like 100 times  he hasn't in awhile but he kept talking about it for a few years.

I think he even brought it up in a "serious" conversation with, I want to say kamau bell maybe... this was awhile ago but it was during one of our Race Conversation times, before Trump, and he was talking about how weird he felt watching this movie in a black theater where there were commercials and movie trailers with all white people and this black audience is just sitting there and he's feeling uncomfortable about that (again he's super high).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nope. Salute to the trolls who-- when they see a wounded celebrity, they release all his past transgressions to add gasoline to the flames.


These aren't past transgressions that should have ever been allowed to slip by. Comparing black people to chimps after the 1960s should always be pretty much 100% a death sentence for someone and Spotify didn't know this shit was out there? I knew it was out there from just hearing them on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Thanks for the clip but it doesn't really answer my question.  It's before he had a proper studio setup though so it's probably over 10 years old.  Pretty stupid thing to say, but it doesn't reek of malicious racism.


Its always white people telling us darkies whoa whao this fellow white isnt racist, calm down you angry ap-fellow

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Its always white people telling us darkies whoa whao this fellow white isnt racist, calm down you angry ap-fellow


Ten years ago Rogan wasn't some high school kid who was still figuring stuff out. He was a grown goddamn man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> In our city too. I’m curious to know what theatre/area he was talking about because the bridge has been gentrified for a little over a decade and the old United artists in south Philly, is in south Philly…


Doubt he was at south philly, Kensington or any of the places he'd have no business being in. Philly as a whole is 42% black so it could've been anywhere.


----------



## Eros (Feb 5, 2022)

Death Certificate said:


> Nothing malicious about comparing a  black people to apes.


It really struck me as fucked up in high school when these rednecks used the terms, yard ape and porch monkey. Like why the hell are you referring to black people as animals, you assholes? It was disgusting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Doubt he was at south philly, Kensington or any of the places he'd have no business being in. Philly as a whole is 42% black so it could've been anywhere.


Philly is that black? Fuck. 

I've never been to Philadelphia or any part of PA that wasn't rural.


----------



## Gin (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ten years ago Rogan wasn't some high school kid who was still figuring stuff out.


isn't this basically the premise of his show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 5, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Its always white people telling us darkies whoa whao this fellow white isnt racist, calm down you angry ap-fellow


Isn’t Mider black?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Philly is that black? Fuck.
> 
> I've never been to Philadelphia or any part of PA that wasn't rural.


Yeah, that's why I love it here. It's up north and the less whites I'm around the better.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Philly is that black? Fuck.
> 
> I've never been to Philadelphia or any part of PA that wasn't rural.


There are a lot of blacks and Hispanics in Philly. I've never been there, but it's close to New York City, and it's the second largest city in the greater New York metro area technically. I think it's less than 100 miles from NYC technically. Boston is less than 200 miles from New York. They're all close together. It's a vastly populous area and one of the most racially diverse in the world.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, that's why I love it here. It's up north and the less whites I'm around the better.


San Antonio is a different story, it's a city that I think is mostly Hispanic. You got them out there scaring some of the white people with stuff in the middle of town.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 5, 2022)

You can't get white women without white people, settle down.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 5, 2022)

This is truly an explosive revelation. Joe Rogan slips up and says things that can offend way back in the past and all of it comes back to bite him.

Is it as bad as Joe Biden's "If you don't vote for me, you aren't black" statement though?


Parallax said:


> Its always white people telling us *darkies* whoa whao this fellow white isnt racist, calm down you angry ap-fellow


If anything, someone else here should be bringing up that word.

Probably not you though.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Philly is that black? Fuck.
> 
> I've never been to Philadelphia or any part of PA that wasn't rural.


Lol Fresh Prince

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Its always white people telling us darkies whoa whao this fellow white isnt racist, calm down you angry ap-fellow


Through thousands of episodes and years of listening to someone speak you can tell racist sentiments from saying sentiment dumb shit.  This being brought up now is indicative of that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Through thousands of episodes and years of listening to someone speak you can tell racist sentiments from saying sentiment dumb shit.  This being brought up now is indicative of that.


There are certain things you just shouldn't go around saying. Part of having a podcast is not just watching what you say, but cleaning up episodes before you put them out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Doubt he was at south philly, Kensington or any of the places he'd have no business being in. Philly as a whole is 42% black so it could've been anywhere.


My point being there’s not any theatres here that would have a predominantly black crowd unless you’re specifically going to the premier of an urban movie. Seems to be that he was making a bad joke.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Thanks for the clip but it doesn't really answer my question.  It's before he had a proper studio setup though so it's probably over 10 years old.  Pretty stupid thing to say, but it doesn't reek of malicious racism.


That's more racist than saying the fucking n word. Straight up.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There are certain things you just shouldn't go around saying. Part of having a podcast is not just watching what you say, but cleaning up episodes before you put them out


Yeah he said some dumb shit.  Some episodes were never put up on Spotify when made the move from YouTube, I can't remember for what though.  Anyway it's a big part of his deal that he not be censored (which he shouldn't be, since it's a podcast).  But the ape comparison and other stuff like that have to stop.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 5, 2022)

Until very recently his podcast was live and he never edited anything.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

RemChu said:


> That's more racist than saying the fucking n word. Straight up.


Which thing?  I was talking about the old clip and the guy who quoted me brought up the recent thing he said.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> These aren't past transgressions that should have ever been allowed to slip by. Comparing black people to chimps after the 1960s should always be pretty much 100% a death sentence for someone and Spotify didn't know this shit was out there? I knew it was out there from just hearing them on YouTube.


If you have money and fame. You will find people who will excuse any behavior. No matter how stupid and wrong.

I agree it's weird to bring up things so far back in the past but they are his words and no one forced him to make those statements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

It's normal to start off edgy and unfiltered to grow a fanbase, but censor yourself as it grow too large.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's normal to start off edgy and unfiltered to grow a fanbase, but censor yourself as it grow too large.


There's a level of edge thats okay. Like there's a good reason why Louis CK's use of the n word never really surfaced and got him in trouble 

He didn't sound like a racist prick saying it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's a level of edge thats okay. Like there's a good reason why Louis CK's use of the n word never really surfaced and got him in trouble
> 
> He didn't sound like a racist prick saying it.


Yeah I'm not saying any of this is ok. Just that you can see someone's true character when they have nothing to lose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> There are a lot of blacks and Hispanics in Philly. I've never been there, but it's close to New York City, and it's the second largest city in the greater New York metro area technically. I think it's less than 100 miles from NYC technically. Boston is less than 200 miles from New York. They're all close together. It's a vastly populous area and one of the most racially diverse in the world.


I’m not sure diverse is the accurate word, every single section of the city is predominantly black besides two small neighborhoods. The places like manayunk, fishtown, uni city, and other white liberal bubbles are not indicative of the city’s culture, they’re more like being on another planet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Which thing?  I was talking about the old clip and the guy who quoted me brought up the recent thing he said.


Just the planet of the apes comment I saw someone bring up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I'm not saying any of this is ok. Just that you can see someone's true character when they have nothing to lose.


Yeah, or you have people like Steven Crowder who has been making the same racist jokes and telling the same racist stories for years and you can just tell by the fact his audience eats that shit up that they're just as vapid and racist as him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Just the planet of the apes comment I saw someone bring up.


Yeah, nobody is excusing that.  I already addressed that, I was talking about the old comment when that guy quoted me as if I were still talking about the Planet of the Apes thing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Yeah, nobody is excusing that.  I already addressed that, I was talking about the old comment when that guy quoted me as if I were still talking about the Planet of the Apes thing.


Yo bro I wasn't attacking you or anything. I was just commenting on it. like the situation.

Lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, or you have people like Steven Crowder who has been making the same racist jokes and telling the same racist stories for years and you can just tell by the fact his audience eats that shit up that they're just as vapid and racist as him.


Unfortunately for rogan, his new bosses value liberal dollars. Wouldn't surprise me if they're screaming at him to fix this. Hence why he's been apologizing all week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Yo bro I wasn't attacking you or anything. I was just commenting on it. like the situation.
> 
> Lol


You made me feel some type of way.  What a pleasure it is to be understood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

This shit a stage play.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This shit a stage play.


Broke my heart when I learned this. I slammed my brother through tables for nothing!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Broke my heart when I learned this. I slammed my brother through tables for nothing!


I never watched Wrestling really, but I remember hearing people claim it was fake to upset kids who loved it.


----------



## Eros (Feb 5, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m not sure diverse is the accurate word, every single section of the city is predominantly black besides two small neighborhoods. The places like manayunk, fishtown, uni city, and other white liberal bubbles are not indicative of the city’s culture, they’re more like being on another planet.


Alright.


----------



## Eros (Feb 5, 2022)

What the fuck!?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2022)

Wrasslin racism just hits different

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yuji (Feb 5, 2022)

Disappointing that Joe is apologising, he didn't really do anything wrong. No intelligent person would think he's racist, but most likely spotify is leaning on him to do something.

Either way, I've had an awesome time listening to his podcast recently, just finished the Jordan Peterson one which Rogan himself said not to apologise to the woke mob since they will keep moving the post. Should have taken his own advice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Neutral 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 5, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Wrasslin racism just hits different


I don't think that was the only time Vincent Kennedy McMahon has displayed casual racism either.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

Yuji said:


> Disappointing that Joe is apologising, he didn't really do anything wrong. No intelligent person would think he's racist, but most likely spotify is leaning on him to do something.
> 
> Either way, I've had an awesome time listening to his podcast recently, just finished the Jordan Peterson one which Rogan himself said not to apologise to the woke mob since they will keep moving the post. Should have taken his own advice.


This is the saddest simp shit every. Y'all look pathetic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I don't think that was the only time Vincent Kennedy McMahon has displayed casual racism either.



Look u aint gotta tell me the proud history of racism in wrasslin im well familiar with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2022)

Yuji said:


> Disappointing that Joe is apologising, he didn't really do anything wrong. No intelligent person would think he's racist, but most likely spotify is leaning on him to do something.
> 
> Either way, I've had an awesome time listening to his podcast recently, just finished the Jordan Peterson one which Rogan himself said not to apologise to the woke mob since they will keep moving the post. Should have taken his own advice.



Lmao

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Eros (Feb 5, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Look u aint gotta tell me the proud history of racism in wrasslin im well familiar with it


I was merely implying that shocking people was what the Attitude Era was all about. Racism, sexism, homophobia, etc. It was on full display for all to see, an underbelly of libertarian conservatism. It's not as if there are not others here who may not be aware. I was a teenager back then, so I remember the 1990's very well, and I am gay, so obviously I was like totally into wrestling at that age despite the obvious negative tropes. It was a confusing time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I was merely implying that shocking people was what the Attitude Era was all about. Racism, sexism, homophobia, etc. It was on full display for all to see, an underbelly of libertarian conservatism. It's not as if there are not others here who may not be aware. I was a teenager back then, so I remember the 1990's very well, and I am gay, so obviously I was like totally into wrestling at that age despite the obvious negative tropes. It was a confusing time.


It was very cool to be homophobic and kind of racist in the late 90s and early 2000s, but in an ironic way. The funny thing is that the irony always seemed to be a good place to hide as a real racist or homophobe. I remember having people tell me racist jokes or do racist shit to me and telling only to have a teacher declare that they were just playing it isn't that serious. 

That's the same kind of shit we're seeing from assholes right now


----------



## Eros (Feb 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It was very cool to be homophobic and kind of racist in the late 90s and early 2000s, but in an ironic way. The funny thing is that the irony always seemed to be a good place to hide as a real racist or homophobe. I remember having people tell me racist jokes or do racist shit to me and telling only to have a teacher declare that they were just playing it isn't that serious.
> 
> That's the same kind of shit we're seeing from assholes right now


I basically numbed myself to it back then. It was so prevalent that I would have gone completely bonkers as a gay person every time I heard the word, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I basically numbed myself to it back then. It was so prevalent that I would have gone completely bonkers as a gay person every time I heard the word, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Like I can remember how much of the time people just threw it around, I also remember South Park trying to make the whole thing normal and not let it be an actual slur anymore (if we're talking about the f-slur).


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2022)

Yuji said:


> Disappointing that Joe is apologising, he didn't really do anything wrong. No intelligent person would think he's racist, but most likely spotify is leaning on him to do something.
> 
> Either way, I've had an awesome time listening to his podcast recently, just finished the Jordan Peterson one which Rogan himself said not to apologise to the woke mob since they will keep moving the post. Should have taken his own advice.


Yeah man it's crazy! Just character assassination!

There's nothing he can do to appease them and he knows it.  He has money on the line so he has to save face and try to repair the situation, you know try and salvage it brand wise for Spotify.  

Remain stoic.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This shit a stage play.


Yes but there's a lot of suspect shit in WWE that Vince allows on the stage.





Also I wouldn't bother with quoting Yuji. Dude is a just a racist asshole 



Yuji said:


> Racial stereotyping is a pillar of comedy. Do you have any idea how many black comedians would be immediately kicked off youtube if this was made into a rule? There wouldn't be a single Dave Chappelle video left. Forget about Def Jam too, it would all be banned from youtube. It's almost funny how by attempting to cancel Crowder, you'd leave bullet holes all over the backs of the people you claim to support.
> 
> By the way, how is this news? It's an opinion piece. Reading trash like this, no wonder the left is becoming so radicalised.





Yuji said:


> 'Suffer' no.
> 
> The vast vast majority of fans or English people don't do any such thing and they get paid millions. Suffer is a poor choice of words. Some racism from trolls online doesn't mean that England is racist. Kneeling before the game gestures to a movement that tells *lies *about systemic racism. It deserves to be criticised.
> 
> They managed to make a national sport about a political movement. Thank god England lost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2022)

What in the fuck?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like I can remember how much of the time people just threw it around, I also remember South Park trying to make the whole thing normal and not let it be an actual slur anymore (if we're talking about the f-slur).


The soft n word too as well as bitch obviously.


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Lmao


They mask off.  

Full sail in 2022


----------



## Eros (Feb 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What in the fuck?


The blackface... I must have missed that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 6, 2022)

Yuji said:


> Disappointing that Joe is apologising, he didn't really do anything wrong. No intelligent person would think he's racist, but most likely spotify is leaning on him to do something.
> 
> Either way, I've had an awesome time listening to his podcast recently, just finished the Jordan Peterson one which Rogan himself said not to apologise to the woke mob since they will keep moving the post. Should have taken his own advice.



Yeah, I was kind of disappointed with him for apologising. Although, I think the original was a non-apology apology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2022)

Not that I put much stock into celebrity opinions, but it's funny that people tried to use The Rock's initial defense of Rogan as some kind of justification, only for him to take it back .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2022)

They're not gonna throw $100 million dollars away lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2022)

Only way that happens is if they have alot more to lose. I read somewhere that neil young was only making them 750,000 dollars annually.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2022)

I need more of these cause this shits off the chain lmaooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Only way that happens is if they have alot more to lose. I read somewhere that neil young was only making them 750,000 dollars annually.



I cant say that's shocking.  I don't know for sure and I'd love to have the data on it but i suspect the majority of people on spotify consume music as predominantly playlists and not a full complete album interrupted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 6, 2022)

Glad im black we get away with saying whatever racist stuff we want feels good

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Glad im black we get away with saying whatever racist stuff we want feels good



You joke but this gets white people mad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2022)

Parallax said:


> You joke but this gets white people mad


Can be easily solved if they let us enslave them for a few centuries and afterwards shoot them as a stress reliever. 


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Glad im black we get away with saying whatever racist stuff we want feels good


Not whatever..you can call a white person cracker straight to his face but say anything about gays or jews and it's your ass!

(Ask whoopi goldberg)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can be easily solved if they let us enslave them for a few centuries and afterwards shoot them as a stress reliever.
> 
> Not whatever..you can call a white person cracker straight to his face but say anything about gays or jews and it's your ass!
> 
> (Ask whoopi goldberg)



Gesy mad as fuck he cant be anti-Semitic without consequences

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 6, 2022)

Err





~Gesy~ said:


> Can be easily solved if they let us enslave them for a few centuries and afterwards shoot them as a stress reliever.
> 
> Not whatever..you can call a white person cracker straight to his face but say anything about gays or jews and it's your ass!
> 
> (Ask whoopi goldberg)



True now i gotta be careful when i ask a jew for some gold

What has the world come to


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 6, 2022)

Everybody was okiedoke saying just about anything at the dawn of the 2000s so long as it wasn't in the context of hate or malice and then _somebody_ fucked it all up. I think it's dan's fault, he's got shifty eyes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2022)

Parallax said:


> They're not gonna throw $100 million dollars away lol


that's over 9,000!
j/k


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> that's over 9,000!
> j/k


This physically hurts...

n/k

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2022)

The misinformation stuff is a waste of time at best so I've weighed in half hearted on that, but not trying to use up air time for the N word stuff. My white friends are either on "it's not racist, don't cancel" or "it's racist, cancel him" with a few "it's racist but don't cancel him", but among my black friends there's more of the latter.

I'll leave it to black people to decide what to do with Joe Rogan about his past N-word useage tbh His apology seemed a lot better than , but those aren't my apologies to accept or reject.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Gesy mad as fuck he cant be anti-Semitic without consequences


DeSean Jackson learned that the hard way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Pliskin (Feb 7, 2022)

Reznor said:


> The misinformation stuff is a waste of time at best so I've weighed in half hearted on that, but not trying to use up air time for the N word stuff. My white friends are either on "it's not racist, don't cancel" or "it's racist, cancel him" with a few "it's racist but don't cancel him", but among my black friends there's more of the latter.
> 
> I'll leave it to black people to decide what to do with Joe Rogan about his past N-word useage tbh His apology seemed a lot better than , but those aren't my apologies to accept or reject.


Wasn't the Ana thingy about covering quotes verbatim in news reporting? If it was, I feel like that is a different category than podcast conversations, but I mirror your sentiment about accepting or not accepting these being left to the communities affected by the language.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2022)

Lol 100 episodes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2022)

Which n word did he use, the er ending or the a ending, or did he use both?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2022)

Son of Goku said:


>


She can be rather duplicitous, and Cheri Jacobus is still, at her core, a Republican. It's not exactly news to us.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2022)

Pliskin said:


> Wasn't the Ana thingy about covering quotes verbatim in news reporting? If it was, I feel like that is a different category than podcast conversations, but I mirror your sentiment about accepting or not accepting these being left to the communities affected by the language.


Not exactly the same, but it wasn't all direct quotes (for example, hypothetical quotes).

Ana Kasparian should be apologizing even if her sensibilities changed and her intentions are pure. She sort of gave a "fine whatever" double down which is in line with critics expectations of Rogan but not with actual Rogan

Neither one was malacious, Both were too much. Rogan's was a bit more ignorant (dumb white guy thinking) and more instances (more time speaking) but gave a significantly more sincere apology. 

idk how much "lol the liberals are just as bad!!1!" matters and both are responsible for their actions independently of the other, but it does seem like this is all more motivated by financial interests of the dying establishment media towards more emergent media.

But it's also not like they found the one chink in his armor - Rogan left like 100+ instances of these "vulnerabilities" so even if it's an establishment hit job, it's a hot job that wouldn't have been so easy if not mistakes he made himself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 7, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh man..why did he release this terrible apology. I can't ever listen to an episode again and he has rare guest on there!


"A Netflick* executive"
Is this the single form of Netflix  

Also, is this where the meme of wearing a black turtleneck on a black background is coming from?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 7, 2022)

Parasocial relationships are weird- I’ve enjoyed some episodes of joes podcasts in the past so I feel like “I know him”. Because I “know him” I can dismiss his behaviour because “its joe he’s no racist”.

that being said, if there’s even a sliver of a chance that he’s just dumb and not a racist- wouldn’t labelling him a racist and having him lose his job lead to a dislike for that “race”?

essentially, when you call people out and then allow them to redeem themselves, it builds bridges as opposed to destroying them and their future

not saying everyone deserves this. I’m not even saying joe deserves this. But the whoopi incident really brought this to mind for me

p.s. on my phone. this might come across really disjointed and hard to follow

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> that being said, if there’s even a sliver of a chance that he’s just dumb and not a racist- wouldn’t labelling him a racist and having him lose his job lead to a dislike for that “race”?


So you would think.

Which is why immediately applying cancelling tactics on that person due to someone saying an offensive word out of the blue years ago without understanding the whole context of the situation is an abomination  

After all, this isn't Harvey Weinstein.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

We're going to be okay as long as we don't get into the phase where every black friend of joe's posts about how "I don't think he's racist".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 7, 2022)

Parallax said:


> You joke but this gets white people mad


nah
the forbidden fruit is always the sweetest after all


----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2022)

I can't find the video where he used the n word. I'm looking for it. I want to know if he used the er one or not. I think it's important to know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I can't find the video where he used the n word. I'm looking for it. I want to know if he used the er one or not. I think it's important to know.



I won't post the video because I refuse to amplify racism, but I'll give you some helpful keywords.

You're searching for the compilation video that was put together by patriot takes, who are meidas touch, which is a democrat political action committee super PAC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 7, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I can't find the video where he used the n word. I'm looking for it. I want to know if he used the er one or not. I think it's important to know.



uhh I can tell you quite confidentially the version of the word only matters if you’re black 

heck I’ve even heard of dark skinned Sri Lankan’s being told they are not entitled to use any version of that word


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2022)

It's okay to say that an act is racist without the person being "a Racist". 

Strictly speaking, actions are what the "racist" label should be applied to and that's independent of how many black friends the actor has. Acknowledging that an action is racist should be about protecting the people that this action would hurt, not about going over someone's racial resume. Social politics are a bit of a mess since these things are often weaponized for the sake of another end not just for the sake of racial Justice and civil rights

From what I know about Joe Rogan, his intentions were not to be racist but he certainly went down some rabbit holes and made implications that certainly were racist. Is the goal here to change the way Joe Rogan speaks about these kinds of things or is it to use the way he spoke about these kinds of things as an avenue to attack something else?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 7, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> We're going to be okay as long as we don't get into the phase where every black friend of joe's posts about how "I don't think he's racist".


What?!

you mean you don’t think Dave Chappelle could put in a good word for him?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Parasocial relationships are weird- I’ve enjoyed some episodes of joes podcasts in the past so I feel like “I know him”. Because I “know him” I can dismiss his behaviour because “its joe he’s no racist”.
> 
> that being said, if there’s even a sliver of a chance that he’s just dumb and not a racist- wouldn’t labelling him a racist and having him lose his job lead to a dislike for that “race”?
> 
> ...



I would say as long as your not in a job where your working directly with a customer we should do other things.

For example social workers, military, cops, doctors, teachers, bankers ect. Yea if there racist fire them.

If its some It nerd that works from home tell him to shut the hell up on social media about whatever hes doing and life can move on.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> What?!
> 
> you mean you don’t think Dave Chappelle could put in a good word for him?



You don't think that stuff's weird? I know donnel rawlings said something but it feels weird or awkward when people feel obligated to do that.

If chappelle or any recent guest like snoop say anything about this, I hope they're having fun with it or taking the piss out of someone, even rogan.

This stuff's funny,




the other stuff seems weird. Like when leslie neilson talked about looking to get in a fight with a black guy after some black stranger beat or raped his sister, and then people started asking viola davis to weigh in on whether he's racist because she worked with him and they did kissing scenes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

Viola davis is an oscar winning actress having to field this nonsense during press junkets just because her costar fucked up smh.

I remember listening to the girl who played Chloe in 24 talking about how she had to spend weeks of press junkets defending keifer sutherland because it was during that time where he was on video drunk tackling a christmas tree  and everybody just kept asking her to comment on it, and she couldn't say anything bad because they're costars and she's supposed to defend him and it just seems so tiring for everybody having to do this every time someone gets into the media crosshairs. I don't know, maybe it's just me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 7, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> You don't think that stuff's weird? I know donnel rawlings said something but it feels weird or awkward when people feel obligated to do that.
> 
> If chappelle or any recent guest like snoop say anything about this, I hope they're having fun with it or taking the piss out of someone, even rogan.
> 
> ...



Liam Neeson you swine

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> You don't think that stuff's weird? I know donnel rawlings said something but it feels weird or awkward when people feel obligated to do that.
> 
> If chappelle or any recent guest like snoop say anything about this, I hope they're having fun with it or taking the piss out of someone, even rogan.
> 
> ...


Liam Neeson

Not Leslie Neilson

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

Yeah sorry. Leslie neilson's a good man and doesn't deserve to be dragged into this. RIP

If anyone ever found out leslie neilson did something racist america would be over.


----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I won't post the video because I refuse to amplify racism, but I'll give you some helpful keywords.
> 
> You're searching for the compilation video that was put together by patriot takes, who are meidas touch, which is a democrat political action committee super PAC.


I just saw the video. 


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> uhh I can tell you quite confidentially the version of the word only matters if you’re black


They were implying in the video I saw that they were kind of ticked off that they couldn't use the er one. I'd say it matters a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Gesy mad as fuck he cant be anti-Semitic without consequences


I'm mad as fuck that I can't say anything about jews  on-camera, but when black people are disrespected people say "um..well what's the context?" . Yes.

No hate towards them. But i do wonder how my race can reach that level of respect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Parasocial relationships are weird- I’ve enjoyed some episodes of joes podcasts in the past so I feel like “I know him”. Because I “know him” I can dismiss his behaviour because “its joe he’s no racist”.
> 
> that being said, if there’s even a sliver of a chance that he’s just dumb and not a racist- wouldn’t labelling him a racist and having him lose his job lead to a dislike for that “race”?
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Liam Neeson you swine





Parallax said:


> Liam Neeson
> 
> Not Leslie Neilson


reiatsuflow ain't bright.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> reiatsuflow ain't bright.



One of these days I'm gonna fuck you up for all this

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> What?!
> 
> you mean you don’t think Dave Chappelle could put in a good word for him?


lol, a Chappelle endorsement would make this even worse


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 7, 2022)

Reznor said:


> lol, a Chappelle endorsement would make this even worse



that was the joke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2022)

Chappelle endorsement would make it better lol, NF isn't the actual world.  People love Chappelle.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Chappelle endorsement would make it better lol, NF isn't the actual world.  People love Chappelle.


Not with the people that Joe Rogan is in trouble with. 
But yeah, I don't think that this is the "actual world" either.

Average Americans are worried about things like the supply chain crisis, affordable drug prices and working conditions, not Rogan/Spotify and Chappelle/Netflix. 
But the people with the most voice - either by people motivated by activism or establishment media backed - care alot about this, so it'll stick around until they are tired. It's unfortunate that our activism energy is going towards ask tech giants to censor better instead to hold tech giants accountable. 

I think Chappelle backing Rogan would escalate the conflict and it would become and even bigger distraction from real issues.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 7, 2022)

Here is my thing about the Joe Rogan racist shit. This goes for the Papa Johns guy to. Did they actually do something racist to someone thats what i care about. Did joe rogan or mr.pizza actually discriminate agasint someone? No? Did they call a black person a dirty spear holding porch monkey? No?

Then i don't give a flying shit to be perfectly frank. 

Thats just me though joe rogan and papa boy are both stupid for saying what they did but i dont think they are racist

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2022)

Reznor said:


> Not with the people that Joe Rogan is in trouble with.
> But yeah, I don't think that this is the "actual world" either.
> 
> Average Americans are worried about things like the supply chain crisis, affordable drug prices and working conditions, not Rogan/Spotify and Chappelle/Netflix.
> ...


I think you're underestimating how popular Chappelle is with every day people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2022)

I agree, dave isn't in the position to endorse anyone. And many would side-eye him if did. All this pro-black material he has displayed over the decades just to backup the white dude who says nígger? Huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I can't find the video where he used the n word. I'm looking for it. I want to know if he used the er one or not. I think it's important to know.


If you haven't found it yet...


----------



## Solar (Feb 7, 2022)

Amazon has no subtlety:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> that was the joke



That went over my head too, I thought chappelle's plenty popular. 

I wasn't even aware the trans stuff is still stuck to him, rogan's brought it up a few times and said it blew over.


----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> If you haven't found it yet...


I hadn't found that one. Oh wow.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree, dave isn't in the position to endorse anyone. And many would side-eye him if did. All this pro-black material he has displayed over the decades just to backup the white dude who says nígger? Huh?


To say pretty much the same thing others who know him said.  Hell some of which you posted here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> To say pretty much the same thing others who know him said.  Hell some of which you posted here.


I think he would speak against him.


----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> You don't think that stuff's weird? I know donnel rawlings said something but it feels weird or awkward when people feel obligated to do that.
> 
> If chappelle or any recent guest like snoop say anything about this, I hope they're having fun with it or taking the piss out of someone, even rogan.
> 
> ...


Let me make this clear. A white man can try some black pussy or some black dick for that matter and still be a damn racist.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

I should really edit that leslie neilson thing out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2022)

I read in the news that both Kid Rock and Ted Nugent have refused to play at venues that have vaccination requirements, which should not be a surprise to anyone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I read in the news that both Kid Rock and Ted Nugent have refused to play at venues that have vaccination requirements, which should not be a surprise to anyone.



You're too late, the legitimate criticisms around covid misinformation and vaccines already got buried by the n word debate.

Good job left.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Here is my thing about the Joe Rogan racist shit. This goes for the Papa Johns guy to. Did they actually do something racist to someone thats what i care about. Did joe rogan or mr.pizza actually discriminate agasint someone? No? Did they call a black person a dirty spear holding porch monkey? No?
> 
> Then i don't give a flying shit to be perfectly frank.
> 
> Thats just me though joe rogan and papa boy are both stupid for saying what they did but i dont think they are racist


But he did call black people monkeys...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 7, 2022)

Parallax said:


> But he did call black people monkeys...



Did he add the Spear part thats very important

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 7, 2022)

Rogan talking about monkeys and calling people monkeys would be a 491 hour compilation video.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Did he add the Spear part thats very important


Hey. I've only got this spear in case shit pops off and I gotta show them that I keep that motherfucking thing on me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dergeist (Feb 8, 2022)

Thiel-Backed Video Platform Rumble Offers Joe Rogan $100 Million to Switch From Spotify​








						Thiel-Backed Video Platform Rumble Offers Joe Rogan $100 Million to Switch From Spotify
					

The offer came amid ongoing controversy surrounding Rogan's relationship with Spotify




					time.com
				




Rogan be getting other $100million podcast offers

Although, I think he should stay, of there's a market crash I intend to buy Spotify stock (need draws on there).


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 8, 2022)

@dergeist You think they will be able to afford 100 million to draw Joe Rogan in? 

A strategically viable decision that they've made, but Joe Rogan is in a bit of hot water right now.

Btw the amount of controversy generated in this thread over a podcaster that mentioned some words and comparisons there were clearly meant to describe/explain a situation (or tell a story) instead of directly attacking a specific race of people makes me appreciate Joe Rogan's podcasts just a bit more.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> @dergeist You think they will be able to afford 100 million to draw Joe Rogan in?
> 
> A strategically viable decision that they've made, but Joe Rogan is in a bit of hot water right now.
> 
> Btw the amount of controversy generated in this thread over a podcaster that mentioned some words and comparisons there were clearly meant to describe/explain a situation (or tell a story) instead of directly attacking a specific race of people makes me appreciate Joe Rogan's podcasts just a bit more.


It sounds like you're downplaying the idea of calling black people racial slurs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 8, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> @dergeist You think they will be able to afford 100 million to draw Joe Rogan in?
> 
> A strategically viable decision that they've made, but Joe Rogan is in a bit of hot water right now.
> 
> Btw the amount of controversy generated in this thread over a podcaster that mentioned some words and comparisons there were clearly meant to describe/explain a situation (or tell a story) instead of directly attacking a specific race of people makes me appreciate Joe Rogan's podcasts just a bit more.



Yes, the bulk of the people favouring removing him here are cancel-culture and censorship supporters. Most of the people who sign up and watch Rogan know what he's like and are mostly indifferent. They might not agree with everything he says or does, but aren't for cancelling him and will carry on watching him.

Look at it this way, he brings in a lot of money for Spotify because he's so popular and an excellent podcaster. The Spotify CEO even apologised for Rogan, but said we're not cancelling him.

That should tell you what he's worth, he clearly brings in a shit ton more than he costs, if they're not willing to give in (get rid of him).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hey. I've only got this spear in case shit pops off and I gotta show them that I keep that motherfucking thing on me.



To be fair to joe rogan a good portion of that is leftist refusing to come on his show. Same thing with Ben Shaprio he has asked a lot of people to come on his show and they say no. Of course the right loves joe so if he asks they will probably say yes. 

Not that i blame them. If you go on joe rogans show and your supposedly left people are just gonna attack you and call you a drifter so why bother?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> To be fair to joe rogan a good portion of that is leftist refusing to come on his show. Same thing with Ben Shaprio he has asked a lot of people to come on his show and they say no. Of course the right loves joe so if he asks they will probably say yes.
> 
> Not that i blame them. If you go on joe rogans show and your supposedly left people are just gonna attack you and call you a drifter so why bother?


I couldn't stand to listen to Ben's voice for ten minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I couldn't stand to listen to Ben's voice for ten minutes.



His talking is annoying. I have 8 sisters though so he is a small piece of sand in comparison

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> His talking is annoying. I have 8 sisters though so he is a small piece of sand in comparison


8? ^ (use bro) it that’s not a family, there’s a whole clan of y’all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I couldn't stand to listen to Ben's voice for ten minutes.


Ben Shapiro? Oh damn. His voice annoys me too. It's so monotone and just horrendous. I hate it. It's also lacking emotion most of the time except anger, disgust, hatred, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> 8? ^ (use bro) it that’s not a family, there’s a whole clan of y’all.


Parents should have made a musical group.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It sounds like you're downplaying the idea of calling black people racial slurs.


He appreciates it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2022)

dergeist said:


> That should tell you what he's worth, he clearly brings in a shit ton more than he costs, if they're not willing to give in (get rid of him).


Well yeah, a business wouldn't give you 100 million dollars if they didn't stand to make 300-500 million in profit .

That's why I said the artist going against him were too small in influence to be a problem.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It sounds like you're downplaying the idea of calling black people racial slurs.


Maybe I missed something the supercut video looked like it was him mentioning the slur, not calling anyone racial slurs.

Not that it's appropriate to do this either, but that was considered more acceptable by alot of white people even just a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> 8? ^ (use bro) it that’s not a family, there’s a whole clan of y’all.



8 girls 2 boys.

I wish we got a TV show cause im funny as hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 9, 2022)

Well, I think it's better to own up to your racism, so if that is Trump's point, then I agree 100%. Has Trump owned up to his racism?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Well, I think it's better to own up to your racism, so if that is Trump's point, then I agree 100%. Has Trump owned up to his racism?


Lol I think his point is joe has done all he can do about the situation.  Stop submitting and move on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2022)

He really needs to refer to himself as former president

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> He really needs to refer to himself as former president


Still going through the stages of grief, I'm sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 9, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Still going through the stages of grief, I'm sure.


I wonder when he will go through the disappear in Russia to avoid extradition stage. It's obviously not one of the normal stages, but his situation is anything but normal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2022)

If Rogan was half as smart as he wants to let the world know he is, he'd just cash in on some shitty platform and retire early FFS. 

Why do people crave attention and spotlight more than money, I'll never know.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Only way that happens is if they have alot more to lose. I read somewhere that neil young was only making them 750,000 dollars annually.


Only  


Parallax said:


> I need more of these cause this shits off the chain lmaooo


Well, _guest on JRE, _I did look it up.
1. The gene doesn't automatically make you violent or New Zealand would be a criminal cesspool being that Maori men (according to 1 study) have the highest occurrence of the gene at 62%. I don't see Taika Waititi and Jermaine Clement going on murder sprees 

Japanese men had 57%, Chinese has 48-62% and AA men 52-59% and yet this guy doesn't comment on those equally high numbers, cuz if we're taking averages, Japanese men have a higher occurance of the gene than AA and Chinese men. Europeans had the lowest occurrence 33- forgot

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 10, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> You don't think that stuff's weird? I know donnel rawlings said something but it feels weird or awkward when people feel obligated to do that.
> 
> If chappelle or any recent guest like snoop say anything about this, I hope they're having fun with it or taking the piss out of someone, even rogan.
> 
> ...


I find Tom Segura very funny. 


reiatsuflow said:


> Viola davis is an oscar winning actress having to field this nonsense during press junkets just because her costar fucked up smh.
> 
> I remember listening to the girl who played Chloe in 24 talking about how she had to spend weeks of press junkets defending keifer sutherland because it was during that time where he was on video drunk tackling a christmas tree  and everybody just kept asking her to comment on it, and she couldn't say anything bad because they're costars and she's supposed to defend him and it just seems so tiring for everybody having to do this every time someone gets into the media crosshairs. I don't know, maybe it's just me.


"Chloe, did you know Kiefer was a dendrophobe?"


~Gesy~ said:


> I'm mad as fuck that I can't say anything about jews  on-camera, but when black people are disrespected people say "um..well what's the context?" . Yes.
> 
> No hate towards them. But i do wonder how my race can reach that level of respect.


Become Rhianna


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> that was the joke


Chappelle's endorsement: Joe and me call each other *bleeper* all the time! This *bleeper* is my closest *bleeper*, isn't that right *bleeper*?


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Here is my thing about the Joe Rogan racist shit. This goes for the Papa Johns guy to. Did they actually do something racist to someone thats what i care about. Did joe rogan or mr.pizza actually discriminate agasint someone? No? Did they call a black person a dirty spear holding porch monkey? No?
> 
> Then i don't give a flying shit to be perfectly frank.
> 
> Thats just me though joe rogan and papa boy are both stupid for saying what they did but i dont think they are racist


Did you see the clip where says he stepped in "planet of the apes" when he was in an all black neighborhood? And then acknowledged that it was a racist thing to say 


dergeist said:


> Thiel-Backed Video Platform Rumble Offers Joe Rogan $100 Million to Switch From Spotify​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one knows what Rumble is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Only


Compared to drake who made them 52 million..yeah only.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Compared to drake who made them 52 million..yeah only.



Never heard a single Drake song I liked. And I have a Billie Elish song in my spotify, that's how low my standards are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Compared to drake who made them 52 million..yeah only.


I mean, Drake is a modern artist with a much bigger fan base, so this makes sense. I wouldn't expect Drake and Neil to be on the same level of cash flow from Spotify


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I need more of these cause this shits off the chain lmaooo


Best part about this is Rogan and others like him talk about hard times make hard men bullshit. Like it can't be both. You can't just be like whites are better because they are more peaceful and then turn around and be like "I'm ready to be violent"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never heard a single Drake song I liked. And I have a Billie Elish song in my spotify, that's how low my standards are.


Billie and Drake both make good music. 

Some of y'all are still on this high school shit that's like "if it's popular it must be bad". No, sometimes people just want to be happy or zone out to cool shit. It doesn't have to be deep or whatever to just be good.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I need more of these cause this shits off the chain lmaooo


That's pretty dishonestly cut since it cuts off right as Joe pushes back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Billie and Drake both make good music.
> 
> Some of y'all are still on this high school shit that's like "if it's popular it must be bad". No, sometimes people just want to be happy or zone out to cool shit. It doesn't have to be deep or whatever to just be good.




Literally every drake song:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

Reznor said:


> That's pretty dishonestly cut since it cuts off right as Joe pushes back


The cut is right there below that, but the point is that he lets these people on his show at all with these kinds of ideas. Like even if Joe pushes back this guy gets to peddle his bullshit and tell people (who are also not trained to read this kind of stuff or understand that part of scientific study is posting theories where they can be vetted, not just throwing them on the internet).

Like literally right below the video you posted of the longer cut


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never heard a single Drake song I liked. And I have a Billie Elish song in my spotify, that's how low my standards are.


I don't listen to billie much but she's usually spoken of as some musical prodigy.  

Drake isn't my favorite. I don't connect much with drake's music's either. It usually feels soulless,  like it was made in lab or something. 


Subarashii said:


> I mean, Drake is a modern artist with a much bigger fan base, so this makes sense. I wouldn't expect Drake and Neil to be on the same level of cash flow from Spotify


No disrespect to him, but even this situation has grown to be bigger than him. He's now a small ingredient in big pot of drama.


----------



## Eros (Feb 10, 2022)

Reznor said:


> That's pretty dishonestly cut since it cuts off right as Joe pushes back


His pushback doesn't really help all that much. It's still out there, this idea that there's a gene that makes black people a bunch of violent savages.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> His pushback doesn't really help all that much. It's still out there, this idea that there's a gene that makes black people a bunch of violent savages.


His pushback doesn't really address things, like he brings up the US military and to a lot off people listening that's very different than the crime rate in say Detroit or Chicago. Like the military isn't out on the streets here doing the stuff that the other guy is trying to insinuate that blacks are doing. 

Joe's defense is the reverse of "well black on black crime doesn't have a protest". First of all it does, and second of all if a black cop shoots a black person we're still going to be mad about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't listen to billie much but she's usually spoken of as some musical prodigy.



She perfected the indifferent tone and it works with a few songs. THAT'S IT. Aint no way she's a musical prodigy.  



~Gesy~ said:


> Drake isn't my favorite. I don't connect much with drake's music's either. It usually feels soulless, like it was made in lab or something.



Exactly. It's as if an AI made music from samples extracted from a social media algorithm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The cut is right there below that, but the point is that he lets these people on his show at all with these kinds of ideas. Like even if Joe pushes back this guy gets to peddle his bullshit and tell people (who are also not trained to read this kind of stuff or understand that part of scientific study is posting theories where they can be vetted, not just throwing them on the internet).
> 
> Like literally right below the video you posted of the longer cut





Shinra Kusakabe said:


> His pushback doesn't really help all that much. It's still out there, this idea that there's a gene that makes black people a bunch of violent savages.


Yeah, he shouldn't even have these people on and I'm sure there dozen's more below that make that case but you can still make that point and also acknowledge that it's deceptively cut and that he pushed back instead of trying to frame it as an endorsement rather than just platforming.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> His pushback doesn't really address things, like he brings up the US military and to a lot off people listening that's very different than the crime rate in say Detroit or Chicago. Like the military isn't out on the streets here doing the stuff that the other guy is trying to insinuate that blacks are doing.
> 
> Joe's defense is the reverse of "well black on black crime doesn't have a protest". First of all it does, and second of all if a black cop shoots a black person we're still going to be mad about it.


What point are you making here? Even if it's not a sound argument, the intention is clearly to make an argument _against_ the racist gene thing. Making a bad argument against racism makes you a well intentioned idiot, not a racist.

Gene dude is say "black people have a gene that makes them more violent [than white people]" and Joe is saying "but white people do violence too" sounds like arguing against the point.

If your position is that Joe isn't _equipped_ to debate these people so he shouldn't be having them on, I think that's entirely valid, but then your goal should be to change how Joe does business not to make him pay for his crimes.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like the military isn't out on the streets here doing the stuff that the other guy is trying to insinuate that blacks are doing.


I think the point is that there's just different contexts for the violence. I've heard people point out all the time that white people do more school shootings or post "betty white" (bet he white) as a joke about that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 10, 2022)

Broadcasting this hate is violence

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

Reznor said:


> Yeah, he shouldn't even have these people on and I'm sure there dozen's more below that make that case but you can still make that point and also acknowledge that it's deceptively cut and that he pushed back instead of trying to frame it as an endorsement rather than just platforming.



Is it possibly deceptive, maybe, but it doesn't defeat the point that this person was allowed on to talk at all. People can say all they want that well the left won't go on Rogan or that we need to defeat these ideas in debate, but that's not how debate works and these ideas were in many cases defeated years ago. The reason that they keep popping up is that people like Rogan allow them to have breathing room. 

Like these are 100% falsehoods that he is letting someone peddle on his show, it doesn't matter what he says after that unless it's him cutting things short and an apology to his audience for letting that one slip through. If you came on a show with me and started up about how all white people are blue eyed devils or whatever do you think some weak defense like "well there are black people with blue eyes in parts of Africa" would really erase or stop the bullshit you just spread? 




Reznor said:


> What point are you making here? Even if it's not a sound argument, the intention is clearly to make an argument _against_ the racist gene thing. Making a bad argument against racism makes you a well intentioned idiot, not a racist.


He's well intentioned against this argument, okay. Like it doesn't erase all the racist shit he has said over the years or the fact that he gives these kinds of guests a platform. 



Reznor said:


> Gene dude is say "black people have a gene that makes them more violent [than white people]" and Joe is saying "but white people do violence too" sounds like arguing against the point.


He's not even talking about a comparable kind of violence. The guest is saying "the reason why blacks come here and are more violent is because their predisposed to it" and Joe is saying "whites can be violent too in a situation where there's a war". Those things are comparable, even if you're a person who thinks white countries do a disproportionate amount of attacking other countries. 

Anyone who is going to look into this is already going to look into it, but Rogan's defense is wishy-washy because he's too dumb to be hosting his own show.  



Reznor said:


> If your position is that Joe isn't _equipped_ to debate these people so he shouldn't be having them on, I think that's entirely valid, but then your goal should be to change how Joe does business not to make him pay for his crimes.


I'm not here to teach a fifty-four year old man how to defend himself against arguments that I've seen children swat down. he's a lost cause. 



Reznor said:


> I think the point is that there's just different contexts for the violence. I've heard people point out all the time that white people do more school shootings or post "betty white" (bet he white) as a joke about that.


A lot of white shooter violence is political violence though, it's not robbing people to get money and the like. There's context to all of these things and the context for a lot of people of color that are committing crimes are that they're poor and at the end of their rope. It doesn't make it okay, but it does make it more understandable than "James can't get any ass because his views are shit and he decides he's going to shoot a bunch of elementary children because of it. Also he left a 50 page manifesto about how games are feminized now and Donald Trump really won". 

When you take out gangs, domestic abuse, suicide and accidental shootings you're going to find that what's left is a mix of robberies and shit and people doing what should be classified as terrorism. Often times what makes us classify it that way is the color of the person or the nationality, but we shouldn't be lumping terrorists in with gangs or robbers just because they're all doing violence. There's different causes, purposes, and fixes for the things.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 10, 2022)

trevor noah confirmed to be a bitch


----------



## Eros (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> His pushback doesn't really address things, like he brings up the US military and to a lot off people listening that's very different than the crime rate in say Detroit or Chicago. Like the military isn't out on the streets here doing the stuff that the other guy is trying to insinuate that blacks are doing.
> 
> Joe's defense is the reverse of "well black on black crime doesn't have a protest". First of all it does, and second of all if a black cop shoots a black person we're still going to be mad about it.


How can he say something so outrageous when black mothers are losing their children to other black people? They have funerals for young black people in big cities all the time, and the churches are usually filled, and the songs are filled with sorrow.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2022)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> How can he say something so outrageous when black mothers are losing their children to other black people? They have funerals for young black people in big cities all the time, and the churches are usually filled, and the songs are filled with sorrow.



Probably talking about BLM or police activism and said there's no comparable activism for black on black crime. Which is probably true, if only because black on black crime is not culturally relevant for the rest of the country so it would never get that much support and amplification to become a BLM. These larger issues about racism and police have relevance to the rest of the country so it's more mobilizing.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 10, 2022)

I want my universal income. We can easily afford.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2022)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I want my universal income. We can easily afford.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

